# Πολιτικός χάρτης



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2012)

Do the test:

http://www.politicalmap.gr/dothetest.php


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2012)

Εμένα με πέτυχε, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2012)

Κι εμένα... :)


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2012)

Καλό! Εύστοχες και προσεγμένες οι ερωτήσεις


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2012)

Να δεις που μερικοί θα πουν ότι έδινα ψευδείς απαντήσεις.

http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/9975/nickelspoliticalmap.jpg


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 13, 2012)

Ήλπιζα ότι δεν θα έβγαινα εκεί που βγήκα, αλλά βγήκα εκεί που βγήκα...


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2012)

Το έλαβα αυτό τις προάλλες και μου φάνηκε ότι κάπου το είχα ξαναδεί (πέρα από το ότι μοιάζει με το τεστ του Νόλαν). Κυρίως όμως μου φάνηκε προχειροπροσαρμογή αμερικανικού τεστ, γιατί ορισμένα από τα ζητήματα που αναφέρει είναι από αυτά που κερδίζουν ή χάνουν τις εκλογές εκεί και διχάζουν την αμερικανική κοινή γνώμη αλλά στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουν ίδια απήχηση. Θανατική ποινή, εκτρώσεις κλπ κι αν αλλάξετε τις απαντήσεις σε αυτά σας τοποθετεί αλλού στο πολιτικό σκηνικό, άσχετα από τις άλλες σας απαντήσεις. 
Όσο για τα αποτελέσματα, όταν το είχα κάνει στα αμερικάνικα με είχε βγάλει αριστερή (και liberal και libertarian), που για τα αμερικάνικα δεδομένα είμαι και παραείμαι. Όμως αριστερή για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα και μάλιστα οπαδός του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, όπως με βγάζει δηλαδή, δεν είμαι σίγουρα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2012)

Μην ανησυχείς. Εκτός του ότι αυτοπροσδιοριζόμαστε και δεν περιμένουμε να μας πούμε τα τεστ πού βρισκόμαστε, φαίνεται από τον τελικό χάρτη ότι είναι λίγο μπερδεμένα τα πράματα. Είναι δυνατόν η αναρχία να είναι πλάι πλάι με τη σοσιαλοδημοκρατία;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Θανατική ποινή, εκτρώσεις κλπ κι αν αλλάξετε τις απαντήσεις σε αυτά σας τοποθετεί αλλού στο πολιτικό σκηνικό, άσχετα από τις άλλες σας απαντήσεις.


Κι όμως, αν γράψεις κατά της θανατικής ποινής και των εκτρώσεων, κατά της ομοφυλοφιλίας και κατά της αντιμετώπισης των χρηστών ναρκωτικών ουσιών ως αρρώστων, με παράλληλη τοποθέτηση υπέρ του κρατικού παρεμβατισμού και κατά της παγκοσμιοποίησης, σε βγάζει ακριβώς στην κομμουνιστική αριστερά.


----------



## Earion (Mar 14, 2012)

Σκέτη απογοήτευση. Με τοποθετεί εκεί όπου δεν _πίστευα _ότι ανήκω και σε επαφή με ένα χώρο όπου δεν θα _ήθελα _να ανήκω!


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

Τελικά, μήπως αυτοπροσδιοριζόμαστε λάθος; :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2012)

Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη και η παράμετρος του ότι στην Ελλάδα ο αυτοπροσδιορισμός και η τοποθέτηση ενός κόμματος στον πολιτικό χάρτη δεν συμπίπτει υποχρεωτικά με την πρακτική του.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είναι δυνατόν η αναρχία να είναι πλάι πλάι με τη σοσιαλοδημοκρατία;



Ναι, κι εμένα μου φαίνεται λάθος αυτό.
Η σωστή θέση της αναρχίας είναι ακριβώς δίπλα, πάνω από τον φιλελευθερισμό. Στο κάτω κάτω, η αναρχία αυτό ακριβώς είναι: μια ακραία μορφή φιλελευθερισμού (χωρίς νόμους, χωρίς κράτος κ.ο.κ.). Αλλά μάλλον είχαν ήδη σπάσει τον φιλελευθερισμό στα δύο, οπότε δεν τους έβγαινε. Όμως κι εκεί υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ο "κοινωνικός φιλελευθερισμός" τι άραγε είναι, αν όχι σοσιαλδημοκρατία;

Κατά τα άλλα, κι εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό. Όχι μόνο με έβγαλε εκεί όπου φανταζόμουν, αλλά όταν βάλθηκα να απαντώ από διαφορετικές ιδεολογικές τοποθετήσεις, με έβγαζε κάθε φορά εκεί όπου προέβλεπα. Τη χριστιανοδημοκρατία δυσκολεύτηκα πολύ να πιάσω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2012)

Πολιτιστική παρατήρηση: βλέπω ότι όσοι έκαναν το τεστ αναφέρουν με βγάζει πιο πάνω, πιο κάτω, με πέτυχε διάνα κλπ αλλά τελικά μόνο εγώ είπα και το κόμμα και τον πολιτικό χώρο που με έβγαλε. Δεν είναι αυτό το μήνυμα πρόσκληση για να αρχίσετε τις δηλώσεις, είναι όπως είπα παρατήρηση γεγονότων. 

Πιστεύω ότι για αυτή τη διαφορά παίζει ρόλο το ότι ζω εκτός Ελλάδας, όπου το να λες που ανήκεις πολιτικά δεν είναι ούτε δεσμευτικό (όλοι αλλάζουν γνώμη και μέσα σε κάθε χώρο υπάρχουν πολλές γνώμες), ούτε σημαίνει ότι οι άλλοι θα αλλάξουν γνώμη για σένα αν μάθουν την πολιτική σου τοποθέτηση. Ίσως πάλι να κάνω λάθος και να είναι προσωπική επιλογή. Δυο παραδείγματα:

Στη Νέα Υόρκη είχα μείνει στο σπίτι μιας κυρίας μεγάλης ηλικίας η οποία είχε στο γραφείο της κορνιζαρισμένα ενθύμια από την προεκλογική εκστρατεία του Έντουαρτ Κέννεντυ το '80 και από το αντίστοιχο συνέδριο των Δημοκρατικών. Αποκόμματα εφημερίδων, φωτογραφίες, κονκάρδες κλπ. Και γιατί όχι; 

Στην Ελλάδα από την άλλη θυμάμαι μια φορά που πέτυχα στην τηλεόραση συνέντευξη μιας δημοσιογράφου (δε θυμάμαι ποιάς) η οποία έλεγε ότι στα πρώτα της βήματα δούλευε για την Απογευματινή και ευγνωμονούσε τον Αθανασιάδη που την είχε προσλάβει παρόλο που δεν ανήκε πολιτικά στον ίδιο χώρο και ότι καμιά φορά της έλεγε "βρε παιδί μου, είναι ανάγκη να λες ότι είσαι [παύση, κούνημα του κεφαλιού με νόημα, κλείσιμο ματιού κλπ], δε γίνεται να λες ότι είσαι [άλλο κούνημα κεφαλιού, παύση κλπ], να μου κάνεις τη ζωή πιο εύκολη". Ο θεατής αντιλαμβανόταν ότι οι λέξεις που έλειπαν ήταν [ΚΚΕ] και [νόμιμο αριστερό κόμμα της εποχής εκείνης] και δεν κατάλαβα γιατί η δημοσιογράφος δυσκολευόταν να το πει σαράντα χρόνια αργότερα, στην Ελλάδα του 21ου αιώνα που κανένας δεν διώκεται για τα φρονήματά του. ΟΚ, στα ενδιάμεσα η δημοσιογράφος είχε μετακινηθεί πολιτικά, αλλά κι αυτό μέρος του προγράμματος είναι. Οι πιο πολλοί δεν ξεκινάνε κέντρο, εκεί καταλήγουν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πολιτιστική παρατήρηση: βλέπω ότι όσοι έκαναν το τεστ αναφέρουν με βγάζει πιο πάνω, πιο κάτω, με πέτυχε διάνα κλπ αλλά τελικά μόνο εγώ είπα και το κόμμα και τον πολιτικό χώρο που με έβγαλε.


Εγώ, μόνο δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα δεν κατέθεσα. Επίσης, τον φάκελό μου στην Ασφάλεια δεν τον έχω δει. Νομίζω τους κάψανε (;).


----------



## panadeli (Mar 14, 2012)

Πάντως το είπε και ο Νίκελ παραπάνω, και δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πω κι εγώ πού με έβγαλε. Εμένα με έβγαλε φιλελεύθερο, στα όρια με τη σοσιαλδημοκρατία.

Κατά τα άλλα, ένα δίκιο το έχεις. Παλιά στην Ελλάδα δεν τολμούσες να πεις ότι ήσουν αριστερός, γιατί κινδύνευες με διώξεις. Τώρα, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, δεν τολμάς να πεις ότι δεν είσαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2012)

Δηλαδή δεν είναι φανερή η τοποθέτηση καθενός από το τι και το πώς γράφει εδώ μέσα, θέλουμε να το δούμε και σε μια εικόνα που ενδεχομένως είναι και μαϊμουδέ;

Ορίστε: Αναρχική σοσιαλδημοκρατία (κι εγώ απόρησα με αυτόν τον ορισμό, νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος απόδοση. Μελετώντας ποια ευρήματα οδηγούν προς τα εκεί, ίσως ήθελαν να πουν «κάτι μη πατερναλιστικό»).







Και για όποιον έκανε μερικές δοκιμές, όσο περισσότερες απαντήσεις δίνεις προς το κέντρο των επιλογών, τόσο πιο πολύ σε βγάζει στο κέντρο. Αν απαντήσεις «ουδέτερο» σε όλα, σου δίνει ένα ωραίο κυκλάκι στο γεωμετρικό κέντρο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και για όποιον έκανε μερικές δοκιμές, όσο περισσότερες απαντήσεις δίνεις προς το κέντρο των επιλογών, τόσο πιο πολύ σε βγάζει στο κέντρο. Αν απαντήσεις «ουδέτερο» σε όλα, σου δίνει ένα ωραίο κυκλάκι στο γεωμετρικό κέντρο.


Εγώ σπάω το κεφάλι μου να δω πώς βγαίνει η Χριστιανοδημοκρατία - άτιμε panadeli, κοντεύω να πάρω διδακτορικό στη δημιουργική απώλεια χρόνου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2012)

Είπα ότι δεν είναι πρόσκληση, πολιτιστική - γλωσσολογική παρατήρηση είναι. 
Τώρα θα κοιτάξω κι εγώ πώς βγαίνει κανείς χριστιανοδημοκράτης...
και ναι, την πέτυχα με τη δεύτερη βάζοντας στα κοινωνικά ζητήματα προς τα δεξιά και στα οικονομικά προς τα αριστερά (δεν εννοώ γεωγραφικά). 
Παρεμπιπτόντως είχα πάντα την εντύπωση ότι η χριστιανοδημοκρατία είναι κάπου αλλού στον πολιτικό χάρτη.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ σπάω το κεφάλι μου να δω πώς βγαίνει η Χριστιανοδημοκρατία - άτιμε panadeli, κοντεύω να πάρω διδακτορικό στη δημιουργική απώλεια χρόνου.



Πιάσε πρώτα τον Ολοκληρωτισμό, που είναι πολύ εύκολο, και μετά μετρίασε ορισμένες απαντήσεις. Βάλε δηλ. μερικά ουδέτερα, μάλλον ναι και μάλλον όχι.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2012)

Ναι, είχα βοήθεια χειρός αοράτου (Θενκς, Ντοκ!) και το κατάλαβα πώς παίζει. Πάντως κι εγώ διαφορετική εικόνα είχα στο μυαλό μου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2012)

Ίσως μας επηρεάζει η εικόνα των Γερμανών* και Ιταλών χριστιανοδημοκρατών (Αντενάουερ, Κολ, Αντρεότι) και το ότι η ΝΔ ανήκε στους ευρωπαίους χριστιανοδημοκράτες, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. 

Αν κοιτάξουμε βέβαια τον ορισμό της χριστιανοδημοκρατίας είναι χοντρικά κεϊνσιανοί στην οικονομία, παραδοσιακοί στα οικογενειακά ζητήματα, σοσιαλιστές στα κοινωνικά, δηλαδή λίγο-πολύ, η τυπική μεταπολεμική ευρωπαϊκή δεξιά- κεντροδεξιά. Θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν ακόμα απήχηση, αλλά ο Κέινς έπεσε σε δυσμένεια, η θρησκεία έπεσε σε δυσμένεια κλπ κλπ. Κι αν θυμάμαι καλά στην Ιταλία το κόμμα δεν υπάρχει μετά τα σκάνδαλα του Αντρεόττι.

*Από την άλλη θυμάμαι δασκάλα των Γερμανικών να μας προειδοποιεί ότι στη Γερμανία για ιστορικούς λόγους κανένας δεν είναι "δεξιός' ή "συντηρητικός", όλοι είναι χριστιανοδημοκράτες και τα συναφή.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πολιτιστική παρατήρηση: βλέπω ότι όσοι έκαναν το τεστ αναφέρουν με βγάζει πιο πάνω, πιο κάτω, με πέτυχε διάνα κλπ αλλά τελικά μόνο εγώ είπα και το κόμμα και τον πολιτικό χώρο που με έβγαλε. Δεν είναι αυτό το μήνυμα πρόσκληση για να αρχίσετε τις δηλώσεις, είναι όπως είπα παρατήρηση γεγονότων.


Ωστόσο εσύ δεν είπες τι είσαι, είπες τι ΔΕΝ είσαι. :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2012)

Κι αυτό ήταν περισσότερη πληροφορία από των άλλων. 
Σοβαρά πάντως, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, πολύ πριν την κρίση, δεν με αντιπροσωπεύει κανένα κόμμα στην Ελλάδα- αυτό συμβαίνει όταν απομακρύνεσαι από την πλύση εγκεφάλου των ΜΜΕ, αρχίζεις να βλέπεις τα στραβά όλων και παρατηρείς ότι δεν έχουν και μεγάλες ιδεολογικές αποκλίσεις. Αλλά θεωρώ ότι ιδεολογικά βρίσκομαι κεντροδεξιά. Τελευταία φορά που ψήφισα ήταν εδώ στο Λονδίνο και ψήφισα Φιλελεύθερους (πριν γίνουν κυβέρνηση) και θα ψήφιζα Οικολόγους αν δεν είχαν μια- δυο χοντρές βλακείες στο μανιφέστο τους που μου ανέβασαν την πίεση (βεβαίως για πλάκα είπα σε μερικούς εύθικτους ότι ψήφισα τους εθνικιστές γιατί θέλω να φύγουν όλοι οι μετανάστες σαν εμένα- κάποιοι κατάλαβαν ότι τους δούλευα, δυστυχώς όχι όλοι).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

Πάντως εγώ νόμιζα ότι στο ΗΒ το “Do not discuss politics or religion in polite company” εξακολουθεί να αποτελεί εξαίρετη συμβουλή, όχι;


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2012)

Φυσικά, αλλά δεν είναι και απόλυτος κανόνας.


----------



## rogne (Mar 15, 2012)

Απείρως καλύτερη η "πολιτική πυξίδα", αλλά δεν θα γίνει ποτέ χιτ στο ελληνικό ίντερνετ (δεν έχει ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΛΑ.Ο.Σ. και τα ρέστα, είναι και στ' αγγλικά...).


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2012)

Πολύ καλό. Βγάζει καμιά εκατοστή νήματα στο φόρουμ της πολιτικής ή των συζητήσεων. :)

Γείτονας του Μαντέλα βρέθηκα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2012)

Μουά οσί (το ανακάλυψα πριν μερικές μέρες).


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2012)

Το είχα κάνει παλιότερα και με είχε βγάλει Δαλαϊλάμα. Δεδομένου ότι οι Θιβετιανοί πιστεύουν οτι μετεμψύχωση μπορεί να γίνει και εν ζωή, έχουμε και θεολογική ερμηνεία για το φαινόμενο.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 16, 2012)

Μα κανένας σύγχρονος πολιτικός ηγέτης να μην βγει στο ίδιο τεταρτημόριο με τον Μίλτον Φρίντμαν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2012)

Κι αυτό το τεστ με δείχνει στα νερά μου :). Όμως έχω την αίσθηση ότι κάποιες ερωτήσεις δεν είναι καλά διατυπωμένες (ή δεν τις διαβάζω καλά). Παράδειγμα:

_The prime function of schooling should be to equip the future generation to find jobs._ Εδώ μπαίνουν μια σειρά από θέματα, το βασικότερο κτγμ είναι αν η ερώτηση υπονοεί ότι το σχολείο θα πρέπει να δίνει τα εφόδια στον καθένα να αντεπεξέλθει σε κάθε περίσταση σύμφωνα με τις ικανότητες και τις ανάγκες του ή μήπως υπονοεί ότι το σχολείο θα πρέπει να προετοιμάζει ανθρώπινες μονάδες για τη σύνδεση με την παγκόσμια παραγωγή. Πώς διαχωρίζονται όσοι απαντήσουν ότι συμφωνούν εννοώντας μια από τις δύο περιπτώσεις; Καταλαβαίνω τον αντίλογο: η ερώτηση εξετάζει το αν χρειάζεται καν το σχολείο ως θεσμός· είναι μια συζήτηση που γίνεται στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά τι σχέση έχει αυτό π.χ. με τα ευρωπαϊκά στάνταρ;

Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Τι μπορεί να απαντήσει κανείς στην ερώτηση _A significant advantage of a one-party state is that it avoids all the arguments that delay progress in a democratic political system_; Ναι, επειδή αυτό _υποτίθεται_ ότι είναι το μοναδικό θετικό ενός αυταρχικού πεφωτισμένου συστήματος; Όχι επειδή υπάρχουν κι άλλα πλεονεκτήματα; Όχι επειδή το μονοκομματικό κράτος είναι κακό, τελεία; Και πώς αθροίζονται αυτά τα δύο εντελώς αντιδιαμετρικά όχι;

Για να μην αναφερθώ σε πεντέξι τουλάχιστον ερωτήσεις όπου θα ήθελα την επιλογή δεν ξέρω/διαφωνώ/κάτι άλλο --επειδή υπάρχουν και άλλες επιλογές...


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Τι μπορεί να απαντήσει κανείς στην ερώτηση _A significant advantage of a one-party state is that it avoids all the arguments that delay progress in a democratic political system_; Ναι, επειδή αυτό _υποτίθεται_ ότι είναι το μοναδικό θετικό ενός αυταρχικού πεφωτισμένου συστήματος; Όχι επειδή υπάρχουν κι άλλα πλεονεκτήματα; Όχι επειδή το μονοκομματικό κράτος είναι κακό, τελεία; Και πώς αθροίζονται αυτά τα δύο εντελώς αντιδιαμετρικά όχι;


Εκεί κόλλησα κι εγώ για λίγο. Αλλά η απάντηση πρέπει να είναι καταφατική σύμφωνα με όλα τα εγχειρίδια. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι καθαγιάζεις το σύστημα. Άμα πεις κι εκεί όχι, τι του αφήνεις;


----------



## rogne (Mar 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι αυτό το τεστ με δείχνει στα νερά μου :). Όμως έχω την αίσθηση ότι κάποιες ερωτήσεις δεν είναι καλά διατυπωμένες (ή δεν τις διαβάζω καλά). Παράδειγμα:
> 
> _The prime function of schooling should be to equip the future generation to find jobs._ Εδώ μπαίνουν μια σειρά από θέματα, το βασικότερο κτγμ είναι αν η ερώτηση υπονοεί ότι το σχολείο θα πρέπει να δίνει τα εφόδια στον καθένα να αντεπεξέλθει σε κάθε περίσταση σύμφωνα με τις ικανότητες και τις ανάγκες του ή μήπως υπονοεί ότι το σχολείο θα πρέπει να προετοιμάζει ανθρώπινες μονάδες για τη σύνδεση με την παγκόσμια παραγωγή. Πώς διαχωρίζονται όσοι απαντήσουν ότι συμφωνούν εννοώντας μια από τις δύο περιπτώσεις; Καταλαβαίνω τον αντίλογο: η ερώτηση εξετάζει το αν χρειάζεται καν το σχολείο ως θεσμός· είναι μια συζήτηση που γίνεται στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά τι σχέση έχει αυτό π.χ. με τα ευρωπαϊκά στάνταρ;
> 
> ...



Σε σχέση με αυτά τα δύο: 

1. Για μένα, Δρ., εννοεί ξεκάθαρα το δεύτερο που λες, "ότι το σχολείο θα πρέπει να προετοιμάζει ανθρώπινες μονάδες για τη σύνδεση με την παγκόσμια παραγωγή". _Equip_... _to find jobs_: αν εννοούσε το πρώτο, θα το έθετε πολύ διαφορετικά. Προσοχή επίσης στο _the prime function_: άλλο μία από τις λειτουργίες του σχολείου, άλλο η πρωταρχική λειτουργία του σχολείου.

2. Δεν είναι καθόλου αυτονόητο ότι ένα μονοκομματικό κράτος έχει κάποιο τέτοιο πλεονέκτημα, και προσωπικά τα μόνα "εγχειρίδια" που ξέρω ότι απαντούν απερίφραστα "ναι" είναι τα βιβλία του Καρλ Σμιτ και των οπαδών του. Είναι κλασικό αυταρχικό επιχείρημα ότι στις δημοκρατίες όλο φλυαρούν και από πράξεις τίποτα. Στην πραγματικότητα, ένα μονοκομματικό κράτος, που δεν ξέρω γιατί το ονομάζετε "πεφωτισμένο", έχει αποδειχθεί ότι είναι εξίσου, αν όχι περισσότερο επιρρεπές σε εσωτερικές διαβουλεύσεις, αντιπαραθέσεις, εκκαθαρίσεις και καθυστερήσεις. Προφανές μου φαίνεται επίσης ότι το μονοκομματικό κράτος δεν ισοδυναμεί με την απόλυτη μοναρχία, πεφωτισμένη ή μη.

Γενικά το τεστ έχει όντως κάμποσες παγίδες (σκόπιμες, νομίζω). Και οι πιθανές παρερμηνείες των ασαφώς διατυπωμένων ερωτήσεων μέσα στο παιχνίδι είναι, διαφορετικά δεν θα ήταν πολιτικό τεστ, αλλά τεστ γνώσεων.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2012)

Για την παιδεία θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει ότι οφείλει να σου δίνει τα εφόδια για να εργαστείς. 
Κι έτσι δε ξέρει κανείς τι να απαντήσει. 
Αλλά και άλλες προτάσεις είναι δύσκολες:
There is now a worrying fusion of information and entertainment.
Ή αυτό: It's a sad reflection on our society that something as basic as drinking water is now a bottled, branded consumer product.
Αυτό σε μια χώρα που δεν είχε ποτέ πρόβλημα λειψυδρίας ίσως ακούγεται λογικό, αλλά στην Ελλάδα; Ή
Those with the ability to pay should have the right to higher standards of medical care.
Τι εννοεί; Άμα πληρώνεις αγοράζεις την περίθαλψη που θέλεις, δεν είναι δικαίωμα, είναι αγοραπωλησία.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 26, 2012)

Αριστερή και η Χριστιανική Δημοκρατία!


----------



## Earion (Mar 26, 2012)

Αν εννοείς αυτήν εδώ, γιατί εκπλήσσεσαι;

Στις εκλογές του 1977, συμμετείχε στην Συμμαχία Προοδευτικών και Αριστερών Δυνάμεων, η οποία έλαβε 2,72%.....

Τι μου θύμισε πρωινιάτικα...


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 26, 2012)

Εγώ έκανα σήμερα το τεστ (τώρα το πήρα χαμπάρι) και με έβγαλε μεταξύ Σοσιαλδημοκρατίας και Σύριζα αλλά πιο πολύ στο πρώτο, ενώ λέω να ψηφίσω το δεύτερο ως μη χείρον βέλτιστο πάντα. Λέτε να κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Elsa (Mar 26, 2012)

Ωραίο! Τέρμα αριστερά και 2 γραμμές από τα κάτω 
Και το ελληνικό όμως, με έπιασε... φαίνεται πως είμαι απλός άνθρωπος


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 2, 2012)

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι μου εμπνέει ιδιαίτερη εμπιστοσύνη το συγκεκριμένο. Μόνο και μόνο το ότι θεωρεί δεδομένο ότι συγκεκριμένες τοποθετήσεις δίνουν και συγκεκριμένη πολιτική απόχρωση καθίσταται αυτόματα αναξιόπιστο. Την δεκαετία του '80 μπορεί να το έπαιρνα στα σοβαρά, σήμερα που η πολιτική ιδεολογία είναι κατεξοχήν είδος προς εμπορία και πώληση, όχι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Την δεκαετία του '80 μπορεί να το έπαιρνα στα σοβαρά, σήμερα που η πολιτική ιδεολογία είναι κατεξοχήν είδος προς εμπορία και πώληση, όχι.


Επειδή ακριβώς παίρναμε στα σοβαρά τις ιδεολογίες κατά τη δεκαετία του '80, υπήρξαν είδος προς εμπορία και πώληση με καλή ανταλλακτική αξία.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 2, 2012)

Αυτό που εννοώ ότι σήμερα η ιδεολογία είναι κάτι που αλλάζει σαν πουκάμισο ένα πράμα, και ο χτεσινός αριστερός εύκολα είναι ο σημερινός δεξιός και αντίστροφα. Η δε εκφορά συγκεκριμένων απόψεων, όπως αποτυπώνεται στο ερωτηματολόγιο, σήμερα δεν έχει καμία αξία ως προς τον πολιτικό χρωματισμό. Παρομοίως το να υποστηρίξει κάποιος έναν στα χαρτιά αριστερό ή δεξιό πολιτικό σήμερα ακριβώς επειδή παρουσιάζεται ως αριστερός/δεξιός, ισοδυναμεί περίπου με εγγύηση ότι θα απογοητευτεί στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων. Βασικά γενικώς το σύστημα αυτό πολιτικού χρωματισμού έχει ξεφτίσει (sic) τελείως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2012)

Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι αυτή είναι η _δεξιά_ άποψη των πραγμάτων... ;) :)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 2, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι αυτή είναι η _δεξιά_ άποψη των πραγμάτων... ;) :)



Μου αρέσει η βεβαιότητά σου  Για να πω την αλήθεια, όχι, δεν το καταλαβαίνω - το να περιγράψεις την πραγματικότητα δεν έχει σχέση με την οπτική γωνία. Κάτι που γίνεται, δεν πρόκειται να πάψει να γίνεται επειδή το λέει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος.


----------



## Zbeebz (Apr 5, 2012)

Καλησπέρα από Δαλάι Λάμα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2012)

Άλλες δυο παρόμοιες έρευνες, από το in.gr (το Choose4Greece είναι πολύ καλή δουλειά):

http://www.helpmevote.gr

http://www.choose4greece.com


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2012)

Μου είπαν να πάω να κοιταχτώ...
(Αστειεύομαι, δεν έχουν τέτοια απάντηση, αλλά σιγά μη σας πω πού με βάλανε. Πάντως, αλλού το καθένα.)

Το ένα είχε την ερώτηση:
Η ανανέωση του πολιτικού συστήματος μπορεί να προέλθει μόνο από νέα κόμματα.
Αλλά δεν είχε απάντηση:
Ναι, αλλά πού 'ν' τα.
(Και, φυσικά, δεν εννοώ απλώς ότι δεν υπάρχουν νέα κόμματα.)


----------



## rogne (Apr 20, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν καμιά ιδέα όσοι φτιάχνουν τέτοιες έρευνες για το τι εστί Χρυσή Αυγή: νομίζουν στ' αλήθεια ότι είναι κόμμα θέσεων; Στο helpmevote είδα ότι τους αποδίδουν άποψη περί παντός επιστητού, λες κι έχουν βαλθεί να τους κάνουν ανθρώπους κανονικό πολιτικό φορέα...


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 20, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άλλες δυο παρόμοιες έρευνες, από το in.gr (το Choose4Greece είναι πολύ καλή δουλειά):
> 
> http://www.helpmevote.gr
> 
> http://www.choose4greece.com



Το πρόβλημα και με τις δυο αυτές σελίδες είναι ότι θεωρούν πολλά πράγματα δεδομένα και στάνταρ, δηλαδή ότι συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις αντικατοπτρίζουν απόψεις συγκεκριμένου πολιτικού φάσματος. Αυτό όπως έχει δείξει η πράξη είναι τραγικά λάθος.

Άσχετα από αυτό όμως, βρίσκω μάλλον λυπηρό το γεγονός ότι (θα) υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που χρειάζονται τέτοιου είδους σελίδες για να τους πουν τι... τους ταιριάζει. 

Τέλος, έχει ενδιαφέρον το ερώτημα πού να καταλήγουν άραγε τα αποτελέσματα που πληκτρολογούνται. Μπορεί πουθενά... μπορεί και παντού. Τα disclaimer τους δεν με έπεισαν πάντως και προσωπικά προτιμώ την δυσπιστία από την αφέλεια.



rogne said:


> Εγώ πάντως αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν καμιά ιδέα όσοι φτιάχνουν τέτοιες έρευνες για το τι εστί Χρυσή Αυγή: νομίζουν στ' αλήθεια ότι είναι κόμμα θέσεων; Στο helpmevote είδα ότι τους αποδίδουν άποψη περί παντός επιστητού, λες κι έχουν βαλθεί να τους κάνουν ανθρώπους κανονικό πολιτικό φορέα...



Η ίδια λογική μπορεί εξίσου να εφαρμοστεί και για πολλά άλλα κόμματα, ακόμα και προϋπάρχοντα της Χρυσής Αυγής. Ένας ακόμα λόγος που δεν εμπιστεύομαι τέτοιες σελίδες.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2012)

Εγώ από την άλλη έκανα το τεστ του δεύτερου και με βγάζει κόμμα Χ (κάποιο που δεν το έχω ξανακούσει) και πηγαίνοντας στην ανάλυση με βάση τις θέσεις του κόμματος, βλέπω ότι συμφωνώ με το 20% των θέσεών του. Απλά όλες τις απαντήσεις "ούτε συμφωνώ ούτε διαφωνώ" τις έχει μετρήσει υπέρ αυτού, ενώ κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ένδειξη διαφοράς, ένδειξη ότι η ερώτηση είναι πολύ πολύπλοκη για να απαντηθεί με ναι ή όχι, και γενικότερα δεν εκφράζουν συμφωνία με το ναι ή με το όχι. Οπότε τα αποτελέσματα τα παίρνουμε ελαφρά. 
Γενικά πάντως, για προβλέψεις εγώ θα πήγαινα σε άλλες παραμέτρους, όχι στις δημοσκοπήσεις. Παράδειγμα:
α. Ποια ηλικιακή ομάδα επηρεάστηκε περισσότερο από την οικονομική κρίση; Κατά τη γνώμη μου οι νεότεροι. Παρόλες τις γκρίνιες των παππούδων, οι μειώσεις συντάξεων ήταν μικρότερες από τις μειώσεις/ απολύσεις, κι αυτό ήταν νομίζω συνειδητή πολιτική απόφαση γιατί...
β. Η Ελλάδα έχει περισσότερους παππούδες παρά εγγόνια
γ. Οι παππούδες ανήκουν στη γενιά που ψηφίζει και δεν απέχει εύκολα
δ. Επιπρόσθετα, μπορεί να υπάρχει ρεύμα οργής κατά των βουλευτών αλλά στην επαρχία οι δεσμοί με τον βουλευτή "μας" παραμένουν ισχυροί. Μπορεί ο βουλευτής Χ να ακούει τα εξ αμάξης όταν πηγαίνει για καφέ στην Αθήνα, αλλά στο χωριό όλοι ήξεραν από χρόνια τι κουμάσι είναι και όλοι τον ψήφιζαν για να τους κάνει ρουσφέτια. Και τώρα η ανάγκη για ρουσφέτια είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη. Μπορεί να μην μπορεί να διορίσει στο δημόσιο (αν και αμφιβάλλω ότι δεν μπορεί), αλλά μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει αλλιώς. 

Οπότε ρωτήστε τους γέρους και τους επαρχιώτες τι ψηφίζουν, αν και νομίζω ότι στο παρόν κλίμα δεν πρόκειται κανένας να παραδεχτεί ότι δεν θα ρίξει ψήφο διαμαρτυρίας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

rogne said:


> Εγώ πάντως αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν καμιά ιδέα όσοι φτιάχνουν τέτοιες έρευνες για το τι εστί Χρυσή Αυγή: νομίζουν στ' αλήθεια ότι είναι κόμμα θέσεων; Στο helpmevote είδα ότι τους αποδίδουν άποψη περί παντός επιστητού, λες κι έχουν βαλθεί να τους κάνουν ανθρώπους κανονικό πολιτικό φορέα...


Μπορεί να έχουμε καταλήξει στο κόμμα που θα ψηφίσουμε, άντε να προσπαθήσουμε να επηρεάσουμε και κανέναν δικό μας που ψάχνεται. Αν όμως έχουμε γύρω μας άτομα που μπορεί να σκεφτούν να ψηφίσουν τη Χρυσή Αυγή, εκεί θα πρέπει να εξαντλήσουμε την πειθώ μας. Και θα πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε και από τους δημοσιογράφους να ξεχνούν, όταν φτάνουν στη Χρυσή Αυγή, την «αντικειμενικότητά» τους. Περνώντας χτες από την τηλεόραση του Σκάι, άκουσα έναν δημοσιογράφο να λέει, σχεδόν σαν υποσημείωση, αλλά με σωστή έμφαση: «Και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι, αν αυτοί μπουν στη Βουλή, θα χαιρετούν με τον φασιστικό (ή ναζιστικό) χαιρετισμό». Το λιγότερο που μπορεί να πει κανείς. Βεβαίως, πρέπει να δούμε πιο προσεκτικά τα αίτια της εκλογικής τους απήχησης, αλλά τώρα, παραμονές των εκλογών, αρκεί να πούμε ένα τεράστιο ΟΧΙ στη μισαλλοδοξία τους. Γιατί στο τέλος θα απευθύνουμε πρόσκληση και στον Μπρέιβικ να έρθει να μιλήσει στη Βουλή των Ελλήνων.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2012)

Αυτοί πάντως τώρα τελευταία που έχουν πάρει τα πάνω τους δημοσκοπικά έχουν κάνει τις επίσημες θέσεις τους (στη σελίδα τους - δε συνιστώ να την επισκεφτείτε) πιο λαοφιλείς (π.χ. υπέρ της ορθοδοξίας, ενώ πριν ούτε λόγος). 

Η τηλεόραση του Σκάι χτες έδειχνε δημοσκοπήσεις και ο δημοσιογράφος δεν καταδέχτηκε να τους πει «κόμμα». Μόρφωμα, χώρο και τέτοια. Μου ήρθε να πάρω τηλέφωνο στο Σκάι και να τους πω συγχαρητήρια.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2012)

Νίκελ, δεν περίμενα να διαβάσω τα περί εξάντλησης της αντικειμενικότητας. Από τη στιγμή που είναι νόμιμο κόμμα θα πρέπει να έχουν την ίδια αντιμετώπιση με τα άλλα πολιτικά κόμματα, ή είμαστε δημοκρατική χώρα ή δεν είμαστε. Δε χρειάζονται ούτε φτηνά κόλπα*, ούτε ιδιαίτερη μεταχείριση, απλώς ενημέρωση για τις θέσεις τους χωρίς υποκριτικές υστερίες. Αντιθέτως, η ιδιαίτερη αντιμετώπιση οδηγεί στην αγιοποίηση, καθώς θα μπορούν μετά να λένε ότι διώκονται. Άλλωστε μπορεί να υπάρχουν και Έλληνες που αισθάνονται την ίδια ακριβώς αντιπάθεια για το ΚΚΕ (και για οποιοδήποτε άλλο κόμμα). Και η εμπειρία από τη Γαλλία, την Αυστρία και άλλες χώρες έχει δείξει ότι η δαιμονοποίηση έχει το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα. 

Επειδή όλως τυχαία θα βρίσκομαι Ελλάδα στις εκλογές (το έβγαλα το εισιτήριο εδώ και μήνες) και μπορεί να ψηφίσω, ίσως θα πρέπει να αρχίσω να ενοχλώ κόσμο δηλώνοντας ότι θα ψηφίσω ΧΑ επειδή διώκονται από το κατεστημένο (στο ΗΒ δήλωνα κάποια εποχή ότι θα ψηφίσω ΒΝΡ επειδή θέλω να φύγουν οι αλλοδαποί σαν εμένα από τη χώρα). Όχι, δεν έχω καμία σχετική πρόθεση, απλά μου αρέσει να βλέπω πως τα παίρνουν οι ευαίσθητοι, ειδικά αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι αποτελούν την διανόηση του τόπου. 

* Παράδειγμα φτηνού κόλπου: στο BBC τον αρχηγό του ΒΝΡ τον βάζουν να κάθεται έτσι ώστε να φαίνεται στην κάμερα η πλευρά που έχει πρόβλημα με το μάτι του. Αυτό είναι προσβολή για όσους έχουν παραμορφωτικές αναπηρίες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

Μα ευτυχώς δεν έχουμε αντικειμενικότητα. Για παράδειγμα, δεν έχω δει προσκεκλημένο της Χρυσής Αυγής σε συζήτηση — μόνο έναν δημοσιογράφο που τον γιαούρτωναν επειδή είχε προσκαλέσει κάποιον χρυσαυγίτη. Άθλιο πράγμα τα γιαουρτώματα και οι άλλες εκδηλώσεις βίας (εκτός αν έχουν αποτέλεσμα σε θέματα που με ενδιαφέρουν).

Τι, δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι όλα είναι σχετικά;


----------



## pidyo (Apr 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Νίκελ, δεν περίμενα να διαβάσω τα περί εξάντλησης της αντικειμενικότητας. Από τη στιγμή που είναι νόμιμο κόμμα θα πρέπει να έχουν την ίδια αντιμετώπιση με τα άλλα πολιτικά κόμματα, ή είμαστε δημοκρατική χώρα ή δεν είμαστε.


Ακόμη και να μη θίξουμε το ζήτημα της νομιμότητας του κόμματος και του, παραδείγματος χάριν, ελέγχου της νομιμότητας των δράσεων των στελεχών του (και δεν μιλάω για την άσκηση βίας αλλά για τη διαπιστωμένη εξυπηρέτηση ήκιστα πολιτικών και ιδεολογικών και απολύτως πρακτικών και ποταπών συμφερόντων), αυτή η υπεράνω δημοκρατικότητα μου φαίνεται contradiction in terms. 

H δημοκρατία προϋποθέτει κάποιες ελάχιστες κοινές παραδοχές από όλες τις πλευρές. Από τη στιγμή που οι παραδοχές αυτές δεν υφίστανται από τη μία πλευρά (γιατί ο βίαιος χρυσαυγίτικος ακτιβισμός ακυρώνει το μονοπώλιο του κράτους στη βία), δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει μεγαλοθύμως να παραχωρούνται από την άλλη. Μου θυμίζει το συνηθισμένο τερτίπι κάποιων του πολιτικού αυτού χώρου που μπορεί να συμπυκνωθεί ως εξής: «Τη φτύνω τη δημοκρατία σας και κανείς δεν μπορεί να μου αφαιρέσει το δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα να το κάνω αυτό».

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η δημοκρατία πρέπει να φέρεται αφελώς, ανορθολογικά και αυτοκαταστροφικά.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2012)

Εξαρτάται από το ποιά είναι τα όλα. 
Αντικειμενικότητα έχουμε τυπικά, τουλάχιστον με τα εκλεγμένα κόμματα, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## pidyo (Apr 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αντικειμενικότητα έχουμε τυπικά, τουλάχιστον με τα εκλεγμένα κόμματα, έτσι δεν είναι;


 Εκλεγμένο κόμμα δεν είναι. Νόμιμο κόμμα είναι. Ως νόμιμο κόμμα (κι ας διαφωνώ απολύτως με το πώς απέκτησε αυτήν την ταμπέλα) δικαιούται το μερίδιο που του αναλογεί σε τηλεοπτικό χρόνο, σύμφωνα με τις ρυθμίσεις του Υπουργείου Εσωτερικών. Αν όμως αρχίσουμε να τους βλέπουμε στα πάνελ και στα παράθυρα και στις πρωινές εκπομπές, να ξέρουμε πως αυτό δεν θα γίνεται στο πλαίσιο της δημοκρατίας, αλλά στο πλαίσιο των συμφερόντων των ΜΜΕ.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2012)

Πιδύο, δεν γνωρίζω πως ορίζεται το νόμιμο κόμμα, θεωρώ όμως ότι για να κατεβαίνει στις εκλογές το συγκεκριμένο κόμμα κάποιος έχει συμπληρώσει το σχετικό χαρτομανιό και έχει πληρώσει τις νόμιμες συνδρομές, πρωτοδικεία, ιστορίες κλπ κλπ. Ομοίως είτε το πεις κόμμα, ομάδα, κίνημα, ενότητα, οτιδήποτε, δεν έχει σημασία, και το ΠΑΣΟΚ κίνημα αυτοαποκαλείται. 
Η δημοκρατία προϋποθέτει κάποιες παραδοχές, μία εκ των οποίων είναι ότι αν διαφωνώ με κάτι ή θέλω να αλλάξω κάτι, μπορώ να ιδρύσω κόμμα και να ζητήσω την υποστήριξη των ψηφοφόρων. Αυτό το "κάτι" μπορεί να είναι αλλαγή πολιτεύματος (ΚΚΕ), νομιμοποίηση της παιδεραστίας (Ολλανδία), εξασφάλιση της ελεύθερης διακίνησης ιντερνετοϋλικού (Πειρατές), απόσχιση/ανεξαρτησία (Σιν Φέιν, Μπατασούνα) ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη πολιτική θέση. Δεν βλέπω γιατί χρειάζεται διαφορετική μεταχείριση η ΧΑ από το κόμμα που σκοπεύω να ιδρύσω στο οποίο στόχος θα είναι η ανακήρυξή μου σε αυτοκράτειρα της Ελλάδας, με κατάργηση του Συντάγματος και μαζικές εκτελέσεις διαφωνούντων στο ΟΑΚΑ κάθε Κυριακή απόγευμα. 
Επιπλέον, αυτό που ξεχνάνε όλοι είναι ότι ωραίο το μπλα μπλα, αλλά δύσκολη η εφαρμογή. Και να βγάλει ένα- δυό βουλευτές ένα κόμμα που δε γουστάρουμε, τι ακριβώς θα πετύχει στην πολιτική της χώρας; Τι ακριβώς έχει πετύχει το ΚΚΕ που βγάζει πολύ περισσότερους βουλευτές εδώ και 40 χρόνια;

ΥΓ σχετικά με το δεύτερο του Πιδύο, είπα "τουλάχιστον".


----------



## pidyo (Apr 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν βλέπω γιατί χρειάζεται διαφορετική μεταχείριση η ΧΑ από το κόμμα που σκοπεύω να ιδρύσω στο οποίο στόχος θα είναι η ανακήρυξή μου σε αυτοκράτειρα της Ελλάδας, με κατάργηση του Συντάγματος και μαζικές εκτελέσεις διαφωνούντων στο ΟΑΚΑ κάθε Κυριακή απόγευμα.


Υπάρχει μια μεγάλη παρεξήγηση με το δικαίωμα της ελευθερίας του λόγου. Ακόμη και οι πρωτεργάτες της ελευθερίας του λόγου πάντοτε υποστήριζαν τον περιορισμό της ελευθερίας του λόγου με γνώμονα το κριτήριο της πρόκλησης βλάβης. Αρκεί να διαβάσει κανείς το On Liberty του Τζων Στιούαρτ Μιλ, το οποίο πολλοί επικαλούνται ως ευαγγέλιο της τάχα μου απόλυτης, δίχως κανέναν περιορισμό, ελευθερίας του λόγου, για να βρει παραδείγματα στα οποία η ελευθερία του λόγου _απαγορεύεται_, επειδή το αποτέλεσμα του λόγου μπορεί βάσιμα να προκαλέσει πραγματική (κι όχι στα λόγια) βλάβη. Όχι λοιπόν, δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να προβάλλεις ως πολιτικό πρόγραμμα του κόμματός σου την εκτέλεση πολιτών στο ΟΑΚΑ. Για την ακρίβεια, αυτό ακριβώς είναι το παράδειγμα του Μιλ, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Δεν μπορούμε, λέει, να μιλάμε για ελευθερία του λόγου όταν κάποιος προτείνει το λιντσάρισμα μιας κατηγορίας πολιτών. 



SBE said:


> Επιπλέον, αυτό που ξεχνάνε όλοι είναι ότι ωραίο το μπλα μπλα, αλλά δύσκολη η εφαρμογή. Και να βγάλει ένα- δυό βουλευτές ένα κόμμα που δε γουστάρουμε, τι ακριβώς θα πετύχει στην πολιτική της χώρας; Τι ακριβώς έχει πετύχει το ΚΚΕ που βγάζει πολύ περισσότερους βουλευτές εδώ και 40 χρόνια;


Ξέρω, δεν πρέπει να καταφεύγουμε στην reductio ad Hitlerum, αλλά μερικές φορές ο πειρασμός είναι μεγάλος.


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2012)

Όπως θα είδες δεν έχω αναφέρει μέχρι στιγμής καμία φορά την ελευθερία του λόγου, οπότε ας μην μετατοπίζουμε το θέμα στην ελευθερία του λόγου. 

Δεν έχω διάθεση να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση με σένα, γιατί μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι έχεις συγκεκριμένη ατζέντα και απλώς θα επαναλαμβάνουμε κοινοτυπίες.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν όμως έχουμε γύρω μας άτομα που μπορεί να σκεφτούν να ψηφίσουν τη Χρυσή Αυγή, εκεί θα πρέπει να εξαντλήσουμε την πειθώ μας.



Η μοναδική αντιμετώπιση για την εξάπλωση της Χρυσής Αυγής, είναι να εκλείψουν οι συνθήκες που οδηγούν απλό κόσμο που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ιδεολογία/θέσεις τους να τους ψηφίσει. Όσο οι συνθήκες αυτές όχι μόνο γιγαντώνονται αντί να εκλείπουν, αλλά κι οι υπόλοιποι πολιτικοί φορείς απλά σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα στην ύπαρξη των συνθηκών αυτών, όση πειθώ και να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς, θα είναι σαν να συστήνει ασπιρίνες σε έναν καρκινοπαθή, ή ακόμα χειρότερα, σαν να του συστήνει να συνεχίσει το κάπνισμα. 



> Και θα πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε και από τους δημοσιογράφους να ξεχνούν, όταν φτάνουν στη Χρυσή Αυγή, την «αντικειμενικότητά» τους.



Έτσι ή αλλιώς, είναι δύσκολο να μετρήσεις σε πάνω από τα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού αντικειμενικούς δημοσιογράφους, οι οποίοι δεν θα είναι και σε θέσεις ευθύνης άλλωστε ώστε να βασιστείς ότι μπορούν να επηρεάσουν σε κάποιο βαθμό. 



pidyo said:


> Ακόμη και να μη θίξουμε το ζήτημα της νομιμότητας του κόμματος και του, παραδείγματος χάριν, ελέγχου της νομιμότητας των δράσεων των στελεχών του (και δεν μιλάω για την άσκηση βίας αλλά για τη διαπιστωμένη εξυπηρέτηση ήκιστα πολιτικών και ιδεολογικών και απολύτως πρακτικών και ποταπών συμφερόντων) [...] Από τη στιγμή που οι παραδοχές αυτές δεν υφίστανται από τη μία πλευρά (γιατί ο βίαιος χρυσαυγίτικος ακτιβισμός ακυρώνει το μονοπώλιο του κράτους στη βία), δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει μεγαλοθύμως να παραχωρούνται από την άλλη.



Τέτοιου κι άλλου είδους παραβατική κι εν γένει παράνομη συμπεριφορά μπορεί να εντοπίσει κανείς σε πάρα πολλούς πολιτικούς όλων των κομμάτων, ή έστω όλων των κομμάτων που έχουν περάσει από την βουλή μέχρι σήμερα. 



> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η δημοκρατία πρέπει να φέρεται αφελώς, ανορθολογικά και αυτοκαταστροφικά.



Αυτό κάνει η δημοκρατία στην Ελλάδα, από τη μεταπολίτευση μέχρι σήμερα τουλάχιστον.

Με λίγα λόγια, κρούεις ανοικτάς θύρας. 



Palavra said:


> Αυτοί πάντως τώρα τελευταία που έχουν πάρει τα πάνω τους δημοσκοπικά έχουν κάνει τις επίσημες θέσεις τους (στη σελίδα τους - δε συνιστώ να την επισκεφτείτε) πιο λαοφιλείς (π.χ. υπέρ της ορθοδοξίας, ενώ πριν ούτε λόγος).



Δε νομίζω ότι αμφιβάλλει κανείς ότι πρόκειται για πολιτικούς οπορτουνιστές του χείριστου είδους. Υπό αυτή την έννοια λυπάμαι πραγματικά για όσους τους ψηφίσουν ελπίζοντας ειλικρινά ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι. Ουσιαστικά, για αυτούς τους ψηφοφόρους τους έχω τα ίδια αισθήματα για εκείνους τους ψηφοφόρους του ΓΑΠ που τον ψήφισαν πιστεύοντας τον ότι «λεφτά υπάρχουν». 



> Η τηλεόραση του Σκάι χτες έδειχνε δημοσκοπήσεις και ο δημοσιογράφος δεν καταδέχτηκε να τους πει «κόμμα». Μόρφωμα, χώρο και τέτοια. Μου ήρθε να πάρω τηλέφωνο στο Σκάι και να τους πω συγχαρητήρια.



Είναι επειδή δεν έχουν να χάσουν από κρατική διαφήμιση, για αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 22, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Η μοναδική αντιμετώπιση για την εξάπλωση της Χρυσής Αυγής, είναι να εκλείψουν οι συνθήκες που οδηγούν απλό κόσμο που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ιδεολογία/θέσεις τους να τους ψηφίσει. Όσο οι συνθήκες αυτές όχι μόνο γιγαντώνονται αντί να εκλείπουν, αλλά κι οι υπόλοιποι πολιτικοί φορείς απλά σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα στην ύπαρξη των συνθηκών αυτών, όση πειθώ και να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς, θα είναι σαν να συστήνει ασπιρίνες σε έναν καρκινοπαθή, ή ακόμα χειρότερα, σαν να του συστήνει να συνεχίσει το κάπνισμα.


Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει «απλός» και «σύνθετος» κόσμος. Όταν κανείς έχει το δικαίωμα να ψηφίζει, δικαίωμα που έχει αποκτηθεί με αγώνες χιλιάδων ανθρώπων, συχνά αιματηρούς, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιεί το δικαίωμα αυτό με υπευθυνότητα. Είναι σίγουρο ότι υπάρχουν δύσκολες συνθήκες στην καθημερινότητα πολλών ανθρώπων, όμως η «ψήφος διαμαρτυρίας» είναι ανεύθυνη στάση προς το σύνολο της κοινωνίας γενικώς, και προς την ιστορία συγκεκριμένα, ιδίως όταν απευθύνεται προς ένα χώρο όπως ο εν λόγω. Πόσο μάλλον στην Ελλάδα, που μέτρησε και εκατοντάδες νεκρούς από εκτελέσεις που έγιναν από ναζί.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει «απλός» και «σύνθετος» κόσμος. Όταν κανείς έχει το δικαίωμα να ψηφίζει, δικαίωμα που έχει αποκτηθεί με αγώνες χιλιάδων ανθρώπων, συχνά αιματηρούς, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιεί το δικαίωμα αυτό με υπευθυνότητα. Είναι σίγουρο ότι υπάρχουν δύσκολες συνθήκες στην καθημερινότητα πολλών ανθρώπων, όμως η «ψήφος διαμαρτυρίας» είναι ανεύθυνη στάση προς το σύνολο της κοινωνίας γενικώς, και προς την ιστορία συγκεκριμένα, ιδίως όταν απευθύνεται προς ένα χώρο όπως ο εν λόγω.



Με λίγα λόγια ανήκεις στην κατηγορία που ας πούμε συστήνει την συνέχιση του καπνίσματος. 

Στο δια ταύτα, ένα από τα προνόμια και ταυτόχρονα τιμήματα της δημοκρατίας είναι ότι ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα στην γνώμη του και κανείς δεν μπορεί να του επιβάλλει μια άλλη γνώμη. Δηλαδή το τι ακριβώς είναι ψήφος υπευθυνότητας δεν είναι καθόλου κάτι δεδομένο, αν ρωτήσεις δέκα άτομα θα πάρεις ίσως ακόμα και δέκα διαφορετικές απαντήσεις. Το τι θεωρείς εσύ υπεύθυνη ψήφο, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι κι όλας υπεύθυνη ψήφος, πολύ δε περισσότερο ότι είναι υπεύθυνη ψήφος για όλους τους υπόλοιπους. 
Το ότι η ψήφος εν γένει είναι ένα δημοκρατικό προνόμιο που στην Ελλάδα έχει εξευτελιστεί είναι γεγονός και συμφωνώ, η ψήφος για τους περισσότερους ψηφοφόρους δεν σημαίνει και πολλά πράγματα ή για να το θέσω ακριβέστερα σημαίνει πολλά άλλα όχι αυτά που θα έπρεπε, όπως ενδεικτικά υπεύθυνη συνταγματική έκφραση της άποψης τους, άρα συνάμα και ανάληψη της μετεκλογικής συν-ευθύνης για την όποια μελλοντική πορεία της χώρας. Ετσι ακούμε για ψήφο τιμωρίας, αντίθεσης, αδιαφορίας, εκδίκησης, απελπισίας, άρνησης, απαξίωσης, καταδίκης, ό,τι μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς. 

Αυτή είναι η ποιότητα της δημοκρατίας μας, κι όχι τώρα, αλλά ανέκαθεν. 



> Πόσο μάλλον στην Ελλάδα, που μέτρησε και εκατοντάδες νεκρούς από εκτελέσεις που έγιναν από ναζί.



Αυτό δεν είναι επιχείρημα. Εκατοντάδες νεκρούς η Ελλάδα μέτρησε και από άλλη πολιτική παράταξη, δεν βλέπω όμως κανέναν να διαμαρτύρεται σήμερα για την παρουσία του ΚΚΕ στην βουλή τα τελευταία 38 χρόνια. Φυσικά κι εγώ με την σειρά μου δεν το αναφέρω ως επιχείρημα για την είσοδο ΚΑΙ της Χρυσής Αυγής στην βουλή, όσον αφορά εμένα είμαι της άποψης ότι ένα λάθος δεν (πρέπει να) δικαιολογεί κι ένα δεύτερο, αλλά από την άλλη, από την στιγμή που τίθενται αυτοί κι οι θέσεις τους στην κρίση του εκλογικού σώματος, ό,τι και να πιστεύω εγώ είναι άσχετο.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 23, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Με λίγα λόγια ανήκεις στην κατηγορία που ας πούμε συστήνει την συνέχιση του καπνίσματος.


Πράγματι, αυτό ήθελα να πω. Εμπρός για ΧΑΠ και νεοπλασματικές ασθένειες.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πράγματι, αυτό ήθελα να πω. Εμπρός για ΧΑΠ και νεοπλασματικές ασθένειες.



Υπάρχει κι η προφανής επιλογή να προτείνεις/υποστηρίξεις μια μη ή έστω λιγότερο φασιστική της ΧΑ προσέγγιση στα θέματα που παίρνει θέση. Αλλά όπως είπα παραπάνω, αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θεμελιώδες πρόβλημα στην μέχρι σήμερα προσπάθεια καταπολέμησης της ανόδου της ΧΑ. Δεν αντιμετωπίζεις ένα πρόβλημα κάνοντας ότι δεν υπάρχει, εξού και μίλησα για πολιτικό οπορτουνισμό εκ μέρους της ΧΑ.


----------



## Earion (Apr 23, 2012)

«*Ελευθερία για τους εχθρούς της ελευθερίας;*»

Θεμελιακή ερώτηση. Πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στη Γαλλική Επανάσταση. 
Τη διατύπωσε ο Σαιν Ζυστ. 

Εμείς σήμερα τι απάντηση δίνουμε ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Η μοναδική αντιμετώπιση για την εξάπλωση της Χρυσής Αυγής, είναι να εκλείψουν οι συνθήκες που οδηγούν απλό κόσμο που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ιδεολογία/θέσεις τους να τους ψηφίσει.


Το είχα προλάβει αυτό το σχόλιο (με το οποίο συμφωνώ απολύτως). Είχα γράψει: «Βεβαίως, πρέπει να δούμε πιο προσεκτικά τα αίτια της εκλογικής τους απήχησης, αλλά τώρα, παραμονές των εκλογών, αρκεί να πούμε ένα τεράστιο ΟΧΙ στη μισαλλοδοξία τους».

Το ζήτημα της μετανάστευσης δεν καταφέραμε να το χειριστούμε σωστά σαν κοινωνία, και οι κυβερνήσεις το άφησαν να κακοφορμίζει και να γίνεται όλο και πιο δύσκολο στην αντιμετώπισή του. Δεν είναι εύκολο, γι' αυτό το αφήνουμε να γίνεται όλο και πιο δύσκολο. Αλλά μέχρι να βρούμε τις σοφές λύσεις, ας συμφωνήσουμε όλοι και ας το λέμε (και περισσότερο ας το λένε εκείνοι που ακούγονται) ότι δεν θέλουμε τους φασίστες και τους ναζιστές της Χρυσής Αυγής στη Βουλή. Μας φτάνουν τα φασιστοειδή και οι κρυπτοφασίστες που ενδεχομένως ήδη φιλοξενούνται. Επιτέλους, αν αργούμε ή αδυνατούμε να συνεννοηθούμε στα μείζονα, ας συμφωνούμε στα ελάσσονα (ή το αντίστροφο;). Αστειευόμενος είπα πιο πάνω κάτι για «σχετικότητα». Όμως τα όρια της ανεκτικότητας της κοινωνίας είναι σχετικά. Αυτή τη στιγμή η κοινωνία μας δεν έχει τα περιθώρια / την παιδεία / τις αντοχές να δείξει ευαισθησία στην ελευθερία του λόγου της Χρυσής Αυγής (ή των παιδεραστών, που ανέφερε η SBE). Τώρα, έξω από τη Βουλή και, αν είναι δυνατόν, και έξω από τη ζωή μας. Αύριο, κοιτάμε και τους λόγους που τους έδωσαν το δικαίωμα να μιλάνε αντί να κρύβονται.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 23, 2012)

Πάντως, αυτό που προσωπικά βρίσκω λυπηρό είναι ότι μεγάλη μερίδα των ψηφοφόρων δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να διαβάσει καν τις θέσεις του κόμματος που αποφασίζει να ψηφίσει, και παίρνει αποφάσεις βασιζόμενη σε γηπεδικά συνθήματα. «Χρυσή Αυγή, να ξεβρωμίσει ο τόπος». Ναι, βέβαια. Είναι γνωστό εξάλλου ότι για κάθε μετανάστη που θα φύγει, θα ανεβαίνει ο βασικός μισθός κατά 10€, και θα μειώνεται το έλλειμα 1 μονάδα. Άσε που θα αρχίσει να βρέχει και λεφτά, αυτό πού το πας;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, αυτό που προσωπικά βρίσκω λυπηρό είναι ότι μεγάλη μερίδα των ψηφοφόρων δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να διαβάσει καν τις θέσεις του κόμματος που αποφασίζει να ψηφίσει, και παίρνει αποφάσεις βασιζόμενη σε γηπεδικά συνθήματα.


Μα γι' αυτήν την κατάσταση (δηλ. ότι σχεδόν κανείς δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να διαβάσει το πρόγραμμα του κόμματος που αποφασίζει να ψηφίσει) φταίνε πρωτίστως τα κόμματα εξουσίας, που έκαναν κανονικά κουρελόχαρτα τα δικά τους προγράμματα με την επίφαση της ρεαλπολιτίκ.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 23, 2012)

Δεν συμφωνώ. Το ότι κάποιος δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να ενημερωθεί για τα στοιχειώδη, είναι αποκλειστικά προσωπική του ευθύνη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα γι' αυτήν την κατάσταση (δηλ. ότι σχεδόν κανείς δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να διαβάσει το πρόγραμμα του κόμματος που αποφασίζει να ψηφίσει) *φταίνε πρωτίστως τα κόμματα εξουσίας*, που έκαναν κανονικά κουρελόχαρτα τα δικά τους προγράμματα με την επίφαση της ρεαλπολιτίκ.


Για *όλα* φταίνε *πρωτίστως* τα κόμματα εξουσίας. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να δεχτούμε κάτι ακόμα χειρότερο από αυτό που μας έχουν μάθει ή δώσει τα κόμματα εξουσίας. Τι επιλέγουν τα κόμματα από το πάρε-δώσε με την κοινωνία; Τι επιλέγει η κοινωνία από το πάρε-δώσε με την πολιτεία;


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 27, 2012)

Earion said:


> «*Ελευθερία για τους εχθρούς της ελευθερίας;*»
> 
> Θεμελιακή ερώτηση. Πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στη Γαλλική Επανάσταση.
> Τη διατύπωσε ο Σαιν Ζυστ.
> ...


 
Η λογική αυτή είναι εκτός των άλλων και μάταιη. Με το να διαφημίσεις σε κάποιον ότι «ξέρεις φίλε, ναι, δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζεις» δεν τον πείθεις να μην ψηφίσει Χρυσή Αυγή, το ακριβώς αντίθετο καταφέρνεις, να τον σπρώξεις στην αγκαλιά της (sic). Πιστεύεις ότι αν πας να μιλήσεις π.χ. σε κάποιον κάτοικο του κέντρου για τον Σαιν Ζυστ θα ψαρώσει; Εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα του φύγουν κι οι τελευταίες επιφυλάξεις που είχε για να ψηφίσει Χρυσή Αυγή. 



nickel said:


> Το είχα προλάβει αυτό το σχόλιο (με το οποίο συμφωνώ απολύτως). Είχα γράψει: «Βεβαίως, πρέπει να δούμε πιο προσεκτικά τα αίτια της εκλογικής τους απήχησης, αλλά τώρα, παραμονές των εκλογών, αρκεί να πούμε ένα τεράστιο ΟΧΙ στη μισαλλοδοξία τους».
> 
> Το ζήτημα της μετανάστευσης δεν καταφέραμε να το χειριστούμε σωστά σαν κοινωνία, και οι κυβερνήσεις το άφησαν να κακοφορμίζει και να γίνεται όλο και πιο δύσκολο στην αντιμετώπισή του. Δεν είναι εύκολο, γι' αυτό το αφήνουμε να γίνεται όλο και πιο δύσκολο. Αλλά μέχρι να βρούμε τις σοφές λύσεις, ας συμφωνήσουμε όλοι και ας το λέμε (και περισσότερο ας το λένε εκείνοι που ακούγονται) ότι δεν θέλουμε τους φασίστες και τους ναζιστές της Χρυσής Αυγής στη Βουλή. Μας φτάνουν τα φασιστοειδή και οι κρυπτοφασίστες που ενδεχομένως ήδη φιλοξενούνται. Επιτέλους, αν αργούμε ή αδυνατούμε να συνεννοηθούμε στα μείζονα, ας συμφωνούμε στα ελάσσονα (ή το αντίστροφο;). Αστειευόμενος είπα πιο πάνω κάτι για «σχετικότητα». Όμως τα όρια της ανεκτικότητας της κοινωνίας είναι σχετικά. Αυτή τη στιγμή η κοινωνία μας δεν έχει τα περιθώρια / την παιδεία / τις αντοχές να δείξει ευαισθησία στην ελευθερία του λόγου της Χρυσής Αυγής (ή των παιδεραστών, που ανέφερε η SBE). Τώρα, έξω από τη Βουλή και, αν είναι δυνατόν, και έξω από τη ζωή μας. Αύριο, κοιτάμε και τους λόγους που τους έδωσαν το δικαίωμα να μιλάνε αντί να κρύβονται.


 
Δεν θεωρώ ότι στα προβλήματα που υποτίθεται δίνει λύσεις η ΧΑ είναι επειδή απέτυχε η κοινωνία να τα διαχειριστεί, η αποτυχία μάλλον εντοπίζεται αλλού. Για την λαθρομετανάστευση π.χ. (και όχι βέβαια για την μετανάστευση γενικώς κι αορίστως) πέρα από την πολιτική ηγεσία κι ορισμένους επιχειρηματίες/μεγαλοαγρότες, η υπόλοιπη κοινωνία μάλλον ήταν παντελώς αμέτοχη στην διαχείρισή της. Στην έκρηξη της εγκληματικότητας επίσης δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη η κοινωνία γενικώς κι αορίστως, το νόμο Καστανίδη για την απελευθέρωσή ή μη κράτηση εγκληματιών δεν τον διατύπωσε κι υπερψήφισε η κοινωνία γενικώς κι αορίστως, αλλά πολύ συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα μ' ονοματεπώνυμο. Παρομοίως και σε μια σειρά άλλων θεμάτων. 

Το πρόβλημα όμως δεν είναι ότι εμφανίστηκε ξαφνικά η Χρυσή Αυγή υποστηρίζοντας ότι θα δώσει λύσεις στα παραπάνω, αν δεν ήταν η Χρυσή Αυγή θα μπορούσε να ήταν κάποιος άλλος. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι στα συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα έως και υποκρίνονται ότι δεν υπάρχουν. Είναι αυτό που είπα παραπάνω, _«θα είναι σαν να συστήνει ασπιρίνες σε έναν καρκινοπαθή, ή ακόμα χειρότερα, σαν να του συστήνει να συνεχίσει το κάπνισμα._». Αυτό ακριβώς συνιστά επί της ουσίας και την εξασφάλιση της εισόδου της Χρυσής Αυγής στην βουλή. Κοινώς: Μόνοι μας βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας. 



Palavra said:


> Πάντως, αυτό που προσωπικά βρίσκω λυπηρό είναι ότι μεγάλη μερίδα των ψηφοφόρων δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να διαβάσει καν τις θέσεις του κόμματος που αποφασίζει να ψηφίσει, και παίρνει αποφάσεις βασιζόμενη σε γηπεδικά συνθήματα. «Χρυσή Αυγή, να ξεβρωμίσει ο τόπος». Ναι, βέβαια. Είναι γνωστό εξάλλου ότι για κάθε μετανάστη που θα φύγει, θα ανεβαίνει ο βασικός μισθός κατά 10€, και θα μειώνεται το έλλειμα 1 μονάδα. Άσε που θα αρχίσει να βρέχει και λεφτά, αυτό πού το πας;



Σίγουρα είναι λυπηρό. Σκέψου π.χ. πόσοι θα πάνε να ψηφίσουν ΚΚΕ χωρίς να ξέρουν τις θέσεις του για το τείχος του Βερολίνου, ή την δημοκρατία της Μακεδονίας, ή τους απολυμένους της Τυποεκδοτικής και του 902 κτλ κτλ κτλ. Παρομοίως και για τα υπόλοιπα κόμματα λίγο ως πολύ. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σου κάνει εντύπωση. Ανέκαθεν οι ψηφοφόροι στην Ελλάδα ψήφιζαν κατά βάση με κριτήριο είτε α) προσωπικά συμφέροντα είτε β) προσωπικές ιδεοληψίες είτε γ) συνδυασμό α) και β). Το περίεργο θα ήταν τώρα να συνέβαινε κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2012)

LostVerse, για να συνεννοούμαστε, όταν λέω «η κοινωνία», εννοώ η κυβέρνηση, τα κόμματα, οι δημοτικές αρχές, οι οικονομικοί φορείς, οι κάτοικοι συγκεκριμένων περιοχών, οι ψηφοφόροι, με το βαθμό ευθύνης που αναλογεί στον καθένα. Θεωρώ ότι σε όλα την _κύρια_ ευθύνη την έχουν οι κυβερνήσεις, αλλά όχι την αποκλειστική.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Σίγουρα είναι λυπηρό. Σκέψου π.χ. πόσοι θα πάνε να ψηφίσουν ΚΚΕ χωρίς να ξέρουν τις θέσεις του για το τείχος του Βερολίνου, ή την δημοκρατία της Μακεδονίας, ή τους απολυμένους της Τυποεκδοτικής και του 902 κτλ κτλ κτλ. Παρομοίως και για τα υπόλοιπα κόμματα λίγο ως πολύ.


Θα επαναλάβω ότι τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήματα πετάνε την μπάλα στην εξέδρα. Όταν συζητάμε για τη ΧΑ, συζητάμε για τη ΧΑ. Ούτε για το ΚΚΕ, ούτε για το ΠΑΣΟΚ, ούτε για τους υπόλοιπους πολιτικούς. Η ΧΑ λοιπόν είναι νεοναζί που ενδέχεται να μπουν στη βουλή. Επί αυτού, κάτι;



LostVerse said:


> Για την λαθρομετανάστευση π.χ. (και όχι βέβαια για την μετανάστευση γενικώς κι αορίστως) πέρα από την πολιτική ηγεσία κι ορισμένους επιχειρηματίες/μεγαλοαγρότες, η υπόλοιπη κοινωνία μάλλον ήταν παντελώς αμέτοχη στην διαχείρισή της.


Ναι, φυσικά. Η υπόλοιπη κοινωνία ήταν αμέτοχη. Βέβαια, πάρα πολλά σπίτια είχαν (και αρκετά έχουν ακόμα) τη Βουλγάρα/Αλβανίδα/Ουκρανή να τους καθαρίζει ή να τους κρατάει το παιδί. Στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία δεν της κολλάνε και ένσημα. Στα αυτοκίνητα αρκετών από αυτούς βάζει βενζίνη ο Πακιστανός του βενζινάδικου, και σε ακόμα περισσότερους βάφει το σπίτι ο Αλβανός - αφού πρώτα το έχτισε, βέβαια. Μην πάμε και σε μέρη όπως η Μανωλάδα.

Και φυσικά, last but not least, τα στριπ κλαμπ και η πορνεία, στην οποία κάθε καλός Ελληναράς καταφεύγει, χρησιμοποιώντας τις υπηρεσίες της Βουλγάρας/Ρωσίδας/Νιγηριανής κτλ, η οποία συχνά είναι θύμα εμπόρων λευκής σαρκός. Βέβαια, αυτό δεν αποτρέπει αναγουλιαστικές δηλώσεις όπως του Λοβέρδου.

Σχετικά: Λαθροζωή, λαθρόκοσμε και λαθροκοινωνία, της Άννας Διαμιανίδη, από το protagon.gr

Τέλος, επαναλαμβάνω κι εδώ το άρθρο του Μπίστη:


ο πρώτο που πρέπει να κάνουν είναι να μην επιτρέψουν να αποενοχοποιηθεί η ψήφος στους νεοναζί. Καμία ρωγμή, καμιά «κατανόηση» επειδή τάχα υπάρχουν λόγοι για την ένοχη αυτή ψήφο. Πάντα και παντού μπορούμε να βρούμε λόγους. Κάποιους λόγους είχαν και οι Γερμανοί όταν ψήφισαν τους ναζί αλλά η Ιστορία ούτε τους δικαιολόγησε ούτε τους αναγνώρισε το ελαφρυντικό της άγνοιας. Μπορεί να μην είχαν διαβάσει όλοι το « Ο αγών μου» έπρεπε όμως να γνωρίζουν. Για μείζονες λόγους τέτοιο ελαφρυντικό δεν θα αναγνωριστεί στους ψηφοφόρους της Χρυσής Αυγής. Κάτι θα άκουσαν για τα πεπραγμένα των οπαδών της σβάστικας, για τα κρεματόρια, για τον πόνο που προξένησαν. Παρ’ όλα αυτά την επιλέγουν.​


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Θα επαναλάβω ότι τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήματα πετάνε την μπάλα στην εξέδρα. Όταν συζητάμε για τη ΧΑ, συζητάμε για τη ΧΑ. Ούτε για το ΚΚΕ, ούτε για το ΠΑΣΟΚ, ούτε για τους υπόλοιπους πολιτικούς.



Για να καταλαβαινόμαστε, το μήνυμά σου στο οποίο απάντησα ήταν αυτό: 

_Πάντως, αυτό που προσωπικά βρίσκω λυπηρό είναι ότι μεγάλη μερίδα των ψηφοφόρων δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να διαβάσει καν τις θέσεις του κόμματος που αποφασίζει να ψηφίσει, και παίρνει αποφάσεις βασιζόμενη σε γηπεδικά συνθήματα. «Χρυσή Αυγή, να ξεβρωμίσει ο τόπος». Ναι, βέβαια. Είναι γνωστό εξάλλου ότι για κάθε μετανάστη που θα φύγει, θα ανεβαίνει ο βασικός μισθός κατά 10€, και θα μειώνεται το έλλειμα 1 μονάδα. Άσε που θα αρχίσει να βρέχει και λεφτά, αυτό πού το πας;_

Στο οποίο δεν μιλάς ειδικά για την ΧΑ, αλλά γενικώς κι αορίστως για μια συγκεκριμένη και σαφώς καταδικαστέα τάση μέρους του εκλογικού σώματος να ψηφίζει χωρίς να ξέρει πού καταλήγει η ψήφος του. Εγώ απλώς σου επισημαίνω ότι αυτό δεν είναι κάτι πρωτοφανές για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, εκτός αν ζεις σε άλλο παράλληλο σύμπαν κι ανακάλυψες την Αμερική λέγοντας ότι «στην Ελλάδα πολλοί δεν ξέρουν τι ψηφίζουν». Σιγά την διαπίστωση. 

Ακόμα κι έτσι να μην ήταν όμως, δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις για την ΧΑ ή για άλλο υποψήφιο κόμμα ξεκάρφωτα απ' το υπόλοιπο πολιτικό σύστημα. Ο τίτλος του θέματος άλλωστε είναι «Πολιτικός χάρτης», όχι «θάψτε την ΧΑ».



> Η ΧΑ λοιπόν είναι νεοναζί που ενδέχεται να μπουν στη βουλή. Επί αυτού, κάτι;



Εγώ δεν πρόκειται να ψηφίσω ΧΑ. Η ΧΑ αν μπει στην βουλή δεν θα μπει εξαιτίας μου αφενός, οπότε τι παραπάνω μπορώ να κάνω εγώ; Χώρια ότι κι αυτούς ακόμα που θα ψηφίσουν ΧΑ, δεν τους έσπρωξα εγώ να το κάνουν, άλλο τους έσπρωξαν, με συγκεκριμένες πράξεις και παραλείψεις. Κι αφετέρου, αν σε ενοχλούν οι νεοναζί, άργησες μόλις 38 χρόνια να αντιδράσεις, νεοναζί υπάρχουν ήδη μες την βουλή. Δεν έχουν καμία διαφορά, μόνο *στο καπέλο που φορούν*. Επαναλαμβάνω όμως, ότι δεν θεωρώ σε καμία περίπτωση ότι ένα λάθος πρέπει να δικαιολογεί κι ένα δεύτερο. 




> Ναι, φυσικά. Η υπόλοιπη κοινωνία ήταν αμέτοχη. Βέβαια, πάρα πολλά σπίτια είχαν (και αρκετά έχουν ακόμα) τη Βουλγάρα/Αλβανίδα/Ουκρανή να τους καθαρίζει ή να τους κρατάει το παιδί. Στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία δεν της κολλάνε και ένσημα. Στα αυτοκίνητα αρκετών από αυτούς βάζει βενζίνη ο Πακιστανός του βενζινάδικου, και σε ακόμα περισσότερους βάφει το σπίτι ο Αλβανός - αφού πρώτα το έχτισε, βέβαια. Μην πάμε και σε μέρη όπως η Μανωλάδα.
> 
> Και φυσικά, last but not least, τα στριπ κλαμπ και η πορνεία, στην οποία κάθε καλός Ελληναράς καταφεύγει, χρησιμοποιώντας τις υπηρεσίες της Βουλγάρας/Ρωσίδας/Νιγηριανής κτλ, η οποία συχνά είναι θύμα εμπόρων λευκής σαρκός. Βέβαια, αυτό δεν αποτρέπει αναγουλιαστικές δηλώσεις όπως του Λοβέρδου.
> 
> Σχετικά: Λαθροζωή, λαθρόκοσμε και λαθροκοινωνία, της Άννας Διαμιανίδη, από το protagon.gr



Καμία αντίρρηση. Δεν αντιλέγω σε τίποτα από όλα αυτά και επί της ουσίας δεν λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό, αν και αμφισβητώ το εύρος που θεωρείς ότι λαθρομετανάστες έγιναν αντικείμενο εκμετάλλευσης από απλούς πολίτες. Ωστόσο, πρακτικά ούτε κάτι νέο μου λες, αλλά κυρίως, ούτε κάποια λύση προτείνεις. Το γεγονός αυτό από μόνο του επαναλαμβάνω για πολύ κόσμο είναι αρκετό για να τον σπρώξει στην αγκαλιά της ΧΑ. Επαναλαμβάνω: Με το παριστάνεις ότι ένα πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει, δεν το αντιμετωπίζεις κι αυτό για έναν πολύ απλό λόγο: Την άποψή σου αυτή δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να την συμμεριστούν άνθρωποι που ζουν αυτό το πρόβλημα από κοντά, καθημερινά, έξω και ενίοτε και μέσα στα σπίτια τους. Θα την συμμεριστούν άνθρωποι που δεν το ζουν, αλλά κι αυτοί ενίοτε αλλάζουν γνώμη (βλέπε Μάινας, Κούνδουρος, Σαββόπουλος, Γλέζος κ.ά.) όταν βρεθούν... πολύ κοντά σ' αυτό. Σου εύχομαι να μην αναγκαστείς να αλλάξεις κι εσύ γνώμη με τέτοιο τρόπο. 



> Τέλος, επαναλαμβάνω κι εδώ το άρθρο του Μπίστη:
> ο πρώτο που πρέπει να κάνουν είναι να μην επιτρέψουν να αποενοχοποιηθεί η ψήφος στους νεοναζί. Καμία ρωγμή, καμιά «κατανόηση» επειδή τάχα υπάρχουν λόγοι για την ένοχη αυτή ψήφο. Πάντα και παντού μπορούμε να βρούμε λόγους. Κάποιους λόγους είχαν και οι Γερμανοί όταν ψήφισαν τους ναζί αλλά η Ιστορία ούτε τους δικαιολόγησε ούτε τους αναγνώρισε το ελαφρυντικό της άγνοιας. Μπορεί να μην είχαν διαβάσει όλοι το « Ο αγών μου» έπρεπε όμως να γνωρίζουν. Για μείζονες λόγους τέτοιο ελαφρυντικό δεν θα αναγνωριστεί στους ψηφοφόρους της Χρυσής Αυγής. Κάτι θα άκουσαν για τα πεπραγμένα των οπαδών της σβάστικας, για τα κρεματόρια, για τον πόνο που προξένησαν. Παρ’ όλα αυτά την επιλέγουν.​



Ώπα! Αφού ρίχνεις στο τραπέζι τον ογκόλιθο της πολιτικής σκέψης Νίκο Μπίστη με αφοπλίζεις τελείως. Μένω άφωνος. Πάω να τσεκάρω σε ποιο κόμμα έχει μετακομίσει αυτή τη φορά ανάλογα με το πού φυσάει ο άνεμος.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Επαναλαμβάνω: Με το παριστάνεις ότι ένα πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει, δεν το αντιμετωπίζεις κι αυτό για έναν πολύ απλό λόγο: Την άποψή σου αυτή δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να την συμμεριστούν άνθρωποι που ζουν αυτό το πρόβλημα από κοντά, καθημερινά, έξω και ενίοτε και μέσα στα σπίτια τους.


Πού ακριβώς υποστηρίχθηκε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει; Όταν γίνεται τόση συζήτηση, φυσικά το πρόβλημα υπάρχει. 
Πέραν αυτού, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν εκτιμάς το Νίκο Μπίστη, είμαι σίγουρη ωστόσο ότι οι Εβραίοι, οι Τσιγγάνοι, και οι ομοφυλόφιλοι που εκκαθαρίστηκαν μαζικά, τα άτομα με διάφορες αναπηρίες που εξοντώθηκαν συστηματικά, καθώς και όσοι εκτελέστηκαν στο Δίστομο και στο Κομμένο από τους Ναζί θα συμφωνούσαν μαζί του. Και επίσης, η συζήτηση που γίνεται εδώ δεν γίνεται για να σε αφοπλίσει και να σε αφήσει άφωνο. Θα το έχεις υποψιαστεί, βέβαια, αλλά είπα να σε βοηθήσω.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πού ακριβώς υποστηρίχθηκε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει; Όταν γίνεται τόση συζήτηση, φυσικά το πρόβλημα υπάρχει.



>Κάθε φορά που κάποιος συνομιλητής μιλάει για την ΧΑ σαν να είναι η πηγή όλων των κακών, που αν ξαφανικά εξαφανιζόταν αύριο το πρωί θα λύνονταν όλα μας τα προβλήματα.
>Κάθε φορά που κάποιος συνομιλητής σφυρίζει αδιάφορα όταν πέφτουν στο τραπέζι συγκεκριμένα θέματα στα οποία η πλειοψηφία των υπόλοιπων πολιτικών κομμάτων είτε έχει αποτύχει *επανειλημένα, είτε απλά δεν έχει τίποτα να προτείνει.
>Κάθε φορά που κάποιος συνομιλητής μιλάει για την ΧΑ πέφτοντας από τα σύννεφα, σαν να ανακάλυψε ξαφνικά τον κίνδυνο να μπουν φασίστες στην βουλή, λες και μέχρι σήμερα η βουλή ήταν κυριλέ δημοκρατική ας πούμε.



> Πέραν αυτού, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν εκτιμάς το Νίκο Μπίστη, είμαι σίγουρη ωστόσο ότι οι Εβραίοι, οι Τσιγγάνοι, και οι ομοφυλόφιλοι που εκκαθαρίστηκαν μαζικά, τα άτομα με διάφορες αναπηρίες που εξοντώθηκαν συστηματικά, καθώς και όσοι εκτελέστηκαν στο Δίστομο και στο Κομμένο από τους Ναζί θα συμφωνούσαν μαζί του.



Κανέναν πολιτικό υποκριτή δεν εκτιμάω, όχι ειδικά το Νίκο Μπίστη. Όσο για το ποιοι θα συμφωνούσαν, δεν μου λέει τίποτα. Ωραία, θα συμφωνούσαν τσιγγάνοι, εβραίοι κι ομοφυλόφιλοι, χμμμμμμμ, και...; 
Πώς ακριβώς αυτό συνιστά προτεινόμενη λύση στο πρόβλημα της λαθρομετανάστευσης, της εγκληματικότητας, της παιδείας, των εθνικών θεμάτων, της οικονομίας κτλ, κτλ κτλ;

Δυστυχώς η συζήτηση απλά κάνει κύκλους. Ξαναλέω: Το να προτείνεις την μη ψήφο στην ΧΑ, α) από μόνο του και β) με τις υφιστάμενες συνθήκες, συνιστά αργή αλλά σταθερή, συστηματική ενίσχυσή της. 



> Και επίσης, η συζήτηση που γίνεται εδώ δεν γίνεται για να σε αφοπλίσει και να σε αφήσει άφωνο. Θα το έχεις υποψιαστεί, βέβαια, αλλά είπα να σε βοηθήσω.



Να σε βοηθήσω κι εγώ με την σειρά μου; Ξεκίνα από *εδώ*. :)


----------



## anef (May 11, 2012)

Ο φασισμός δεν έρχεται απ’ το μέλλον
Καινούργιο τάχα κάτι να μας φέρει
Τι κρύβει μεσ’ τα δόντια του το ξέρω
Καθώς μου δίνει γελαστός το χέρι.

Οι ρίζες του το σύστημα αγκαλιάζουν
Και χάνονται βαθιά στα περασμένα
Οι μάσκες του με τον καιρό αλλάζουν
Μα όχι και το μίσος του για μένα.

Το φασισμό βαθιά κατάλαβέ τον
Δεν θα πεθάνει μόνος, τσάκισέ τον!

Ο φασισμός δεν έρχεται από μέρος
Που λούζεται στον ήλιο και στ’ αγέρι!
Το κουρασμένο βήμα του το ξέρω
Και την περίσσεια νιότη μας την ξέρει.

Μα πάλι θε ν’ απλώσει σαν χολέρα
Πατώντας πάνω στην ανεμελιά σου
και δίπλα σου θα φτάσει κάποια μέρα
αν χάσεις τα ταξικά γυαλιά σου.


----------



## anef (May 11, 2012)

Οι φασίστες αρνούνται πως είναι φασίστες μέχρι να πάρουν εξουσία στα χέρια τους. Μέχρι τότε είναι οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από φασίστες: σοσιαλιστές, φίλοι της πατρίδος, φίλοι του λαού, αντικαπιταλιστές, δημοκράτες, φιλελεύθεροι. Είναι μέχρι και αντιναζιστές, είναι μέχρι και αντιφασίστες. 

Ο λόγος περί άκρων δε, είναι στην ουσία του άκρως φασιστικός (και προετοιμάζει το έδαφος για πράξεις, βέβαια). «Ξεχνάει», πολύ βολικά, ότι το ένα «άκρο» -οι κομουνιστές-, ήταν πάντα (και στην Ελλάδα)- από τα πρώτα θύματα του φασισμού και του ναζισμού. Ταυτίζει τον κομουνισμό -και όποια αριστερά δεν είναι αριστερά μόνο κατ' όνομα- με τα εγκλήματα του Στάλιν, «ξεχνώντας» τους αγώνες και τα θύματα του κομουνισμού και της αριστεράς και για δημοκρατία και για ελευθερία και για χειραφέτηση και για ισότητα, «ξεχνώντας» εργατικούς αγώνες δύο αιώνων, και «ξεχνώντας» επίσης ότι το άλλο «άκρο» έχει «αγωνιστεί» μόνο για τη φυσική εξόντωση Εβραίων, κομουνιστών, τσιγγάνων και ομοφυλόφιλων, μόνο ως ο κακός μπάτσος του καπιταλισμού, μόνο για την καταστολή των εργατικών αγώνων. 

«Ξεχνάει» επίσης αυτός ο λόγος -τοποθετώντας τάχα το υποκείμενο που τον εκφέρει σε μια ουδέτερη, ανώτερη και άσπιλη σφαίρα- ότι εγκλήματα έχουν γίνει και από τους αποικιοκράτες και τους ιμπεριαλιστές της ελεύθερης και δημοκρατικής Δύσης (και εξακολουθούν να γίνονται), στο όνομα της δημοκρατίας και της ελευθερίας που υποτίθεται πως αυτός ο λόγος εκπροσωπεί, ότι οι πόλεμοι της Δύσης και οι εταιρίες της Δύσης και το εμπόριο της Δύσης και η ελεύθερη αγορά της Δύσης έχει θύματα, ανθρώπους που σκοτώνονται, δολοφονούνται. Δεν είναι αυτά τα θύματα λιγότερο θύματα από τα θύματα του Στάλιν ή τα θύματα του Χίτλερ. 

Τέλος, «ξεχνάει» αυτός ο λόγος πως όλως περιέργως, παρά τις υποτίθεται ίσες αποστάσεις του, υιοθετεί ο ίδιος σχεδόν αυτούσιες τις θέσεις και την ατζέντα του ενός από τα δύο «άκρα». Έτσι, το ένα «άκρο» έγινε όλως περιέργως συνεταίρος της δεξιοσοσιαλφιλελεύθερης κυβέρνησης Παπαδήμου και ο ρατσιστικός, φασιστικός, μισαλλόδοξος λόγος αυτού του «άκρου» εκφέρεται άνετα εξίσου από σοσιαλιστές («θα καθαρίσουμε το κέντρο της Αθήνας» είπε ο Χρυσοχοίδης -όχι, δεν εννοούσε από τα κουτάκια των αναψυκτικών) και δεξιούς (οι «τύραννοι της Ελλάδας είναι οι μετανάστες» είπε ο Σαμαράς). Υπάρχει βέβαια διαφορά στο επίπεδο ύφους: άλλο καθαρίζω, άλλο ξεβρωμίζω.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε μια μικρογραφία και τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, αυτή η «ουδετερότητα» φαίνεται καλά και στη Λεξιλογία. Εδώ, σ' αυτό το νήμα, η ταύτιση του ΚΚΕ με τη Χρυσή Αυγή έγινε άμεσα ή έμμεσα καμιά 10ριά φορές χωρίς ούτε μία διαμαρτυρία. Ταυτίζονται οι κομουνιστές της Ελλάδας με τον Καιάδα και τον Μιχαλολιάκο, με μαχαιροβγάλτες ναζιστές, χωρίς ούτε ένα κιχ. Το ΚΚΕ δε, είναι το μόνο κόμμα που έχει την τιμή να έχει δικό του ξεχωριστό νήμα στη Λεξιλογία και με πολύ εύγλωττο, «περιγραφικό» τίτλο. Ξέρω, τώρα μπορεί να αποκτήσει και η Χρυσή Αυγή για να επέλθουν οι ισορροπίες. Δύο άκρα, δύο νήματα. 

Αναρωτιόταν κάποιος παραπάνω (ή και σε άλλο νήμα, δε θυμάμαι) αν θ' αρχίσει και η Χρυσή Αυγή να μπαινοβγαίνει στα κανάλια. Καλή αρχή: ο Θεοδωράκης θα μας «αποκαλύψει» αύριο τον Μιχαλολιάκο.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2012)

Ανεφ, πολλοί Έλληνες υπέφεραν πάρα πολύ από τους κομμουνιστές στον εμφύλιο, και όχι δεν δικαιολογείται αυτό επειδή ήταν εμφύλιος. Αλλά και εκτός Ελλάδας, αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποιες χώρες της ανατολικής Ευρώπης προσπάθησαν να απαγορεύσουν εντός ΕΕ τα κομμουνιστικά σύμβολα, ακριβώς όπως απαγορεύονται τα ναζιστικά. Το ότι δεν τα κατάφεραν οφείλεται μόνο στο ότι υπάρχουν κομμουνιστικά κόμματα που δεν έχουν σταλινικό παρελθόν. Επομένως μη σε προβληματίζει το ότι πολλοί ίσως θεωρούν ότι οι δύο ακραίοι χώροι δε διαφέρουν και τόσο. 

Τώρα, μια μικρή διαφωνία ως προς το ότι ο φασισμός κι ο εθνικο_σοσιαλισμός_ είναι εργαλεία του καπιταλισμού. Με στόχο την κοινωνική ισότητα και τον κρατικό παρεμβατισμό στην οικονομία, το αντίθετο είναι.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2012)

anef said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε μια μικρογραφία και τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, αυτή η «ουδετερότητα» φαίνεται καλά και στη Λεξιλογία. Εδώ, σ' αυτό το νήμα, η ταύτιση του ΚΚΕ με τη Χρυσή Αυγή έγινε άμεσα ή έμμεσα καμιά 10ριά φορές χωρίς ούτε μία διαμαρτυρία.


Φαντάζομαι αγνόησες τις πολλαπλές ενστάσεις που έκανα στην αντιπαράθεση του ΚΚΕ με τη ΧΑ την οποία έκανε ο Lost Verse - μάλλον επειδή θεωρώ ότι είχε και ο Σταλινισμός θύματα. Ευτυχώς, όπως είπε και η Ελένη Γερασιμίδου στη συνέντευξή της στο Θεοδωράκη, προτού εκλεγεί «ξέρετε, εγώ δεν είμαι μέλος του κόμματος, μπορώ να λέω ό,τι θέλω».


anef said:


> Το ΚΚΕ δε, είναι το μόνο κόμμα που έχει την τιμή να έχει δικό του ξεχωριστό νήμα στη Λεξιλογία και με πολύ εύγλωττο, «περιγραφικό» τίτλο. Ξέρω, τώρα μπορεί να αποκτήσει και η Χρυσή Αυγή για να επέλθουν οι ισορροπίες. Δύο άκρα, δύο νήματα.


Εκτενείς αναφορές στη ΧΑ θα βρεις τόσο σε αυτό όσο και σε άλλα, πολύ παλιότερα νήματα, όπως αυτό που της είναι ολο αφιερωμένο, και μάλιστα προτού την θυμηθούν όλοι, ήδη από το 2010. Αν θεωρείς ότι δεν φτάνει, μπορείς ν' ανοίξεις όσα θέλεις. Κατά τα λοιπά, οι ειρωνίες με τα εισαγωγικά καλό θα ήταν να λείπουν - αυτό βέβαια αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε πολιτισμένη συζήτηση.


----------



## panadeli (May 12, 2012)

Δεν ξεχνάω ότι οι κομουνιστές υπήρξαν θύματα του ναζισμού. Ίσα ίσα. 
Ούτε όμως ξεχνάω ότι οι κομουνιστές υπήρξαν και θύτες, υπεύθυνοι για απέραντη ανθρώπινη δυστυχία (Και δεν μιλάω φυσικά μόνο για τα εγκλήματα του Στάλιν, αλλά και κάθε άλλου κομουνιστή ηγέτη, από τον Μάο, τον Πολ Ποτ και τον Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ μέχρι τον Τσαουσέσκου και τον Χότζα. Αντιπαραδείγματα δεν έχω, να με συμπαθάς αγαπητή μου άνεφ.)
Δεν ξεχνάω τους βρώμικους πολέμους των ΗΠΑ στο Βιετνάμ και στο Ιράκ, ούτε τη στήριξη που παρείχαν σε πλείστα όσα στρατοκρατικά καθεστώτα.
Ούτε όμως ξεχνάω την εισβολή της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης στην Ουγγαρία, την Τσεχοσλοβακία και το Αφγανιστάν, της Κίνας στο Θιβέτ και της Βόρειας Κορέας στη Νότια Κορέα.
Δεν μπορώ να συμψηφίσω τα εγκλήματα του κομουνισμού με τα εγκλήματα του ναζισμού ή του καπιταλισμού.
Δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω επαρκή την απάντηση κάποιου που, όταν κάνω λόγο για τα εγκλήματα του κομουνισμού, μου ανταπαντά "ναι, αλλά για τα εγκλήματα των αμερικανών δεν λες τίποτα". Εγώ δεν κάνω ποτέ το αντίστροφο.
Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω -ίσως είμαι μικρόνους τελικά- με ποιο ακριβώς σκεπτικό θα χαρακτήριζε κανείς τον λόγο μου "άκρως φασιστικό" απλά και μόνο επειδή απεχθάνομαι εξίσου τον κομουνισμό όσο και τον ναζισμό.


----------



## anef (May 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Φαντάζομαι αγνόησες τις πολλαπλές ενστάσεις που έκανα στην αντιπαράθεση του ΚΚΕ με τη ΧΑ την οποία έκανε ο Lost Verse - μάλλον επειδή θεωρώ ότι είχε και ο Σταλινισμός θύματα. Ευτυχώς, όπως είπε και η Ελένη Γερασιμίδου στη συνέντευξή της στο Θεοδωράκη, προτού εκλεγεί «ξέρετε, εγώ δεν είμαι μέλος του κόμματος, μπορώ να λέω ό,τι θέλω».



Καθόλου δεν τις αγνόησα. Όμως, ήταν στο επίπεδο «μη μιλάς για το ΚΚΕ όταν σου μιλάω για τη Χρυσή Αυγή», κοινώς μην ξεφεύγεις απ' το θέμα. Εγώ, βέβαια, δεν μιλάω γι' αυτό αλλά για την ταύτιση των δύο μέσω του λόγου των «άκρων». Επίσης, για ποια θύματα του σταλινισμού μιλάς εδώ; Αν μιλάς για τα εκατομμύρια σοβιετικών που σκοτώθηκαν στον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, δεν ήταν θύματα του σταλινισμού, δεν ήταν σταλινικοί όλοι αυτοί, πολίτες της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης ήταν. Εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα σε τι αναφέρεσαι.
Και σίγουρα δεν κατάλαβα πού κολλάει η Γερασιμίδου.



Palavra said:


> Εκτενείς αναφορές στη ΧΑ θα βρεις τόσο σε αυτό όσο και σε άλλα, πολύ παλιότερα νήματα, όπως αυτό που της είναι ολο αφιερωμένο, και μάλιστα προτού την θυμηθούν όλοι, ήδη από το 2010. Αν θεωρείς ότι δεν φτάνει, μπορείς ν' ανοίξεις όσα θέλεις. Κατά τα λοιπά, οι ειρωνίες με τα εισαγωγικά καλό θα ήταν να λείπουν - αυτό βέβαια αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε πολιτισμένη συζήτηση.



Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές, και θα υπάρξουν και περισσότερες. Αλλά δεν μιλούσα γι' αυτό. Όταν εν μέσω κρίσης μετά από διακυβέρνηση 30 χρόνων από δύο κόμματα βρίσκεις νήμα μόνο για επίθεση στο ΚΚΕ εδώ μέσα, κάτι πάει στραβά, δε νομίζεις; Είναι ενδεικτικό, δεν είπα πως είναι σκόπιμο.



panadeli said:


> Δεν ξεχνάω ότι οι κομουνιστές υπήρξαν θύματα του ναζισμού. Ίσα ίσα.
> Ούτε όμως ξεχνάω ότι οι κομουνιστές υπήρξαν και θύτες, υπεύθυνοι για απέραντη ανθρώπινη δυστυχία (Και δεν μιλάω φυσικά μόνο για τα εγκλήματα του Στάλιν, αλλά και κάθε άλλου κομουνιστή ηγέτη, από τον Μάο, τον Πολ Ποτ και τον Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ μέχρι τον Τσαουσέσκου και τον Χότζα. Αντιπαραδείγματα δεν έχω, να με συμπαθάς αγαπητή μου άνεφ.)
> Δεν ξεχνάω τους βρώμικους πολέμους των ΗΠΑ στο Βιετνάμ και στο Ιράκ, ούτε τη στήριξη που παρείχαν σε πλείστα όσα στρατοκρατικά καθεστώτα.
> Ούτε όμως ξεχνάω την εισβολή της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης στην Ουγγαρία, την Τσεχοσλοβακία και το Αφγανιστάν, της Κίνας στο Θιβέτ και της Βόρειας Κορέας στη Νότια Κορέα.
> ...



Δεν νομίζω να κατάλαβες το πνεύμα αυτού που είπα. Δεν σου απαγορεύει κανείς να απεχθάνεσαι εξίσου τον κομουνισμό με το ναζισμό. Με γεια σου με χαρά σου. Ούτε σου ζητάει κανείς να ξεχάσεις κάτι, ίσα-ίσα, να τα θυμάσαι _όλα _λέω εγώ. Μπορείς όμως να αναγνωρίσεις ότι η εξίσωση της κομουνιστικής _ιδεολογίας _με τη ναζιστική είναι άλλο τελείως πράμα; Μπορείς να αναγνωρίσεις ότι πραγμάτωση ή αποτέλεσμα της απόπειρας εγκαθίδρυσης του κομουνισμού ήταν ο Στάλιν, αλλά ήταν και δεκάδες απελευθερωτικά κινήματα σ' όλο τον κόσμο, ήταν ο Πολ Ποτ αλλά ήταν και το ΕΑΜ, ήταν ο Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ αλλά ήταν και οι εργατικοί αγώνες; Πρέπει κάπως να εξηγήσεις λοιπόν πώς όλα αυτά που βρίσκονται στη δεύτερη θέση αυτών των ζευγαριών, και που είχαν επίσης κάποια αποτελέσματα στην πραγματική ζωή ανθρώπων, δεν παίζουν κανέναν απολύτως ρόλο στη διαμόρφωση της απέχθειάς σου (στην ίδια δεύτερη θέση τι θα έβαζες άραγε για τον ναζισμό που απεχθάνεσαι εξίσου; ). Πρέπει να μπορείς να εξηγήσεις _γιατί δεν απεχθάνεσαι εξίσου την κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία ή τον καπιταλισμό_ για τα εγκλήματα της αποικιοκρατίας ή της εξαγωγής δημοκρατίας. Τα εγκλήματα αυτά είναι απολύτως ανάλογα, άρα αυτό που σου ζητάω είναι να μου πεις _με βάση ποια κριτήρια αυτά και όχι τα άλλα εγκλήματα είναι που μετράνε_. Μ' άλλα λόγια, δεν ανταπαντάω σε κάτι, ούτε υπεκφεύγω. Πολιτικές απαντήσεις ζητάω, όχι καταλόγους με like και dislike.

Ο «φασιστικός» λόγος θα ήταν ίσως ορθότερο να διατυπωθεί ως «εκφασιστικός». Τους λόγους τους εξήγησα παραπάνω. Μπορείς να ξαναρίξεις και μια ματιά στον τρόπο που εκφέρεται σ' αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 12, 2012)

Αγαπητή Anef, η δημοκρατία και ο καπιταλισμός μπορεί να μην λειτουργούν πάντα τέλεια, ωστόσο είναι ο μοναδικός λόγος που έχεις ό,τι έχεις γύρω σου, συν την ύπαρξη ατομικών και κοινωνικών δικαιωμάτων, συν την νομική κατοχύρωση του δικαιώματος της ελεύθερης βούλησης και έκφρασης. Πέραν της κατοχύρωσης, έχεις και τις πλατφόρμες που σου δίνουν λόγο, ακριβώς εξαιτίας αυτών των συστημάτων. Είσαι αυτήν την στιγμή σε ένα ηλεκτρονικό μέσο, στο οποίο συνδέεσαι ελεύθερα και αδιακρίτως, μέσω υπολογιστή ή άλλης ηλεκτρονικής συσκευής που κατέχεις γιατί σ'το επιτρέπει το σύστημα -και το σύστημα το δημιούργησε- και όπου μπορείς να εκφράζεις ό,τι είδους απόψεις θέλεις και να βοηθάς -άμα λάχει- την δημοκρατία να κάνει καλύτερα την δουλειά της, ελέγχοντάς την όπως μόνο αυτή σου επιτρέπει και κανένα άλλο σύστημα. Η δημοκρατία σού δίνει το δικαίωμα και ο καπιταλισμός τις πλατφόρμες. Μόνο η δημοκρατία και τα μέσα της -όταν λειτουργούν σωστά- σού επιτρέπουν να την ρυθμίζεις, συλλογικά ή ατομικά· να καταργείς νομοσχέδια εν τη γενέσει τους· να οργανώνεσαι· να διαμαρτύρεσαι· να βοηθάς στην διόρθωση των κακώς κειμένων.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2012)

anef said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε μια μικρογραφία και τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, αυτή η «ουδετερότητα» φαίνεται καλά και στη Λεξιλογία. Εδώ, σ' αυτό το νήμα, η ταύτιση του ΚΚΕ με τη Χρυσή Αυγή έγινε άμεσα ή έμμεσα καμιά 10ριά φορές χωρίς ούτε μία διαμαρτυρία. Ταυτίζονται οι κομουνιστές της Ελλάδας με τον Καιάδα και τον Μιχαλολιάκο, με μαχαιροβγάλτες ναζιστές, χωρίς ούτε ένα κιχ. Το ΚΚΕ δε, είναι το μόνο κόμμα που έχει την τιμή να έχει δικό του ξεχωριστό νήμα στη Λεξιλογία και με πολύ εύγλωττο, «περιγραφικό» τίτλο. Ξέρω, τώρα μπορεί να αποκτήσει και η Χρυσή Αυγή για να επέλθουν οι ισορροπίες. Δύο άκρα, δύο νήματα.



Υπάρχουν σε κάθε συζήτηση υπερβολές και ανισορροπίες. Η διαχείριση του φόρουμ δεν νιώθει την υποχρέωση να τρέχει να τις αποκαθιστά με βάση κάποιον άγνωστο σε μας μπούσουλα. Κάποιοι από τους διαχειριστές πιστεύουν ότι αρκεί να μη μεταχειριζόμαστε βάναυσο λόγο και να μην το παρακάνουμε με τις εκνευριστικές ειρωνείες. Ταυτόχρονα, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα ήμασταν ευτυχείς αν τα πολιτικά νήματα καταλαμβάνονταν από χρυσαυγίτες οι οποίοι με τακτ και κομψότητα θα ανέλυαν τις θέσεις τους και τις αντιθέσεις τους. Ευτυχώς, κάτι τέτοιο προς το παρόν δεν συμβιβάζεται με το προφίλ του συγκεκριμένου χώρου.

Επίσης, εγώ νομίζω ότι το παράθεμα έχει υπερβολές που αδικούν το φόρουμ. Αλλά κι αυτό μέσα στο παιχνίδι είναι.


----------



## panadeli (May 12, 2012)

anef said:


> Μπορείς όμως να αναγνωρίσεις ότι η εξίσωση της κομουνιστικής _ιδεολογίας _με τη ναζιστική είναι άλλο τελείως πράμα;
> [...] Πρέπει να μπορείς να εξηγήσεις _γιατί δεν απεχθάνεσαι εξίσου την κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία ή τον καπιταλισμό_ για τα εγκλήματα της αποικιοκρατίας ή της εξαγωγής δημοκρατίας. Τα εγκλήματα αυτά είναι απολύτως ανάλογα, άρα αυτό που σου ζητάω είναι να μου πεις _με βάση ποια κριτήρια αυτά και όχι τα άλλα εγκλήματα είναι που μετράνε_.



Πολύ συνοπτικά, ελλείψει χρόνου:
Δεν ταυτίζω τον κομουνισμό με τον ναζισμό, ποτέ δεν το έκανα. Μάλιστα, επειδή ρωτάς για την κομουνιστική _ιδεολογία,_ οφείλω να αναγωρίσω ότι ορισμένα στοιχεία της είναι ιδιαίτερα γοητευτικά, την ώρα που η ναζιστική ιδεολογία φαντάζει, στα δικά μου μάτια τουλάχιστον, εντελώς αποκρουστική. Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο, στα νιάτα μου, κινούμουν σε αριστερούς χώρους και καναδυό φορές ψήφισα και ΚΚΕ στις εκλογές (δεν θυμάμαι με ποιο χέρι). Το πρόβλημά μου με την κομουνιστική ιδεολογία στο έχω εξηγήσει σε άλλο νήμα: τη θεωρώ εντελώς ανεφάρμοστη. Και ακριβώς επειδή είναι εντελώς ανεφάρμοστη, οι προσπάθειες πραγμάτωσής της οδήγησαν, χωρίς εξαίρεση, σε αποκρουστικά ολοκληρωτικά καθεστώτα -εξίσου αποκρουστικά με τα ναζιστικά. Καλοί οι αγώνες για τα εργατικά δικαιώματα, αλλά δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με άσκηση εξουσίας. Όποτε οι κομουνιστές ηγέτες βρέθηκαν σε θέση να ασκήσουν εξουσία, προκάλεσαν πολύ περισσότερη δυστυχία για τους εργάτες απ' όση ευδαιμονία γέννησαν οι εργατικοί αγώνες των κομουνιστών στις δημοκρατικές καπιταλιστικές χώρες. 
Για την κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία προφανώς δεν έχω την ίδια άποψη. Με όλα τα στραβά της, η κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία παραμένει το μοναδικό πολίτευμα στο οποίο ο πολίτης μπορεί να συζητήσει ανοικτά για τα πεπραγμένα της εκάστοτε εξουσίας και να υποδείξει τις ανεπάρκειές της, τα λάθη της, τα εγκλήματά της κ.ο.κ. με στόχο τη διόρθωση και την αποτροπή τους, στο οποίο τα μέσα ενημέρωσης μπορούν να ελέγξουν την άσκηση της εξουσίας από τους κυβερνώντες και όχι απλά να κάνουν προπαγάνδα υπέρ τους, στο οποίο η δικαιοσύνη μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ανεξάρτητα από τους φορείς άσκησης της εξουσίας. Βέβαια, όλα τα παραπάνω στην Ελλάδα του 2012 παραμένουν ζητούμενα, αλλά σε άλλες δημοκρατικές χώρες έχουν κατακτηθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
Συγκρίνοντας τα τρία πολιτεύματα, θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό που γεννήθηκα σε μια δημοκρατική χώρα και όχι σε μια κομουνιστική ή ναζιστική. Όσα ελαφρυντικά κι αν αναγνωρίζω στην κομουνιστική ιδεολογία σε σχέση με τη ναζιστική, δεν θα ήθελα επ' ουδενί να ζούσα σε μια κομουνιστική χώρα, και υποψιάζομαι ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του 8,5% που προχθές ψήφισε ΚΚΕ. Το ίδιο πιστεύω ότι ισχύει, κατ' αναλογίαν, και για το 7% που ψήφισε Χρυσή Αυγή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2012)

anef said:


> Αναρωτιόταν κάποιος παραπάνω (ή και σε άλλο νήμα, δε θυμάμαι) αν θ' αρχίσει και η Χρυσή Αυγή να μπαινοβγαίνει στα κανάλια. *Καλή αρχή*: ο Θεοδωράκης θα μας «αποκαλύψει» αύριο τον Μιχαλολιάκο.


Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι μοιάζει να μην γνωρίζεις πως εκπομπή υπήρξε ήδη στην τηλεόραση (τις προάλλες, στο σόου του πορτ παρόλ του Σορίν Ματέι, στον ΣΚΑΪ) και ότι εκεί ο εκπρόσωπος τύπου του ΚΚΕ, ο Μάκης ο Μαΐλης, αξιώθηκε να είναι ο πρώτος εκπρόσωπος δημοκρατικού κόμματος που συζήτησε δημόσια με βουλευτές της ΧΑ. Ζήτησε μάλιστα μόνος του να παρέμβει, από το τηλέφωνο, σε εξ ορισμού μειονεκτική θέση (πράγματα στοιχειωδώς γνωστά σε όποιον γνωρίζει το μέσο, όπως π.χ. η Λιάνα η Κανέλλη).

Επίσης, αν και δεν θα έπρεπε, αφού έχεις καταγγείλει τους διαιτητές και θεωρείς ότι το γήπεδο γέρνει,


anef said:


> [...]
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε μια μικρογραφία και τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, αυτή η «ουδετερότητα» φαίνεται καλά και στη Λεξιλογία.[...]


 έχω και ένα σχόλιο επί της ουσίας των παρατηρήσεών σου:

*Wäre es da nicht doch einfacher, die Regierung löste das Volk auf und wählte ein anderes?*


----------



## LostVerse (May 12, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Δεν ξεχνάω ότι οι κομουνιστές υπήρξαν θύματα του ναζισμού. Ίσα ίσα.
> Ούτε όμως ξεχνάω ότι οι κομουνιστές υπήρξαν και θύτες, υπεύθυνοι για απέραντη ανθρώπινη δυστυχία (Και δεν μιλάω φυσικά μόνο για τα εγκλήματα του Στάλιν, αλλά και κάθε άλλου κομουνιστή ηγέτη, από τον Μάο, τον Πολ Ποτ και τον Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ μέχρι τον Τσαουσέσκου και τον Χότζα. Αντιπαραδείγματα δεν έχω, να με συμπαθάς αγαπητή μου άνεφ.)
> Δεν ξεχνάω τους βρώμικους πολέμους των ΗΠΑ στο Βιετνάμ και στο Ιράκ, ούτε τη στήριξη που παρείχαν σε πλείστα όσα στρατοκρατικά καθεστώτα.
> Ούτε όμως ξεχνάω την εισβολή της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης στην Ουγγαρία, την Τσεχοσλοβακία και το Αφγανιστάν, της Κίνας στο Θιβέτ και της Βόρειας Κορέας στη Νότια Κορέα.
> ...





panadeli said:


> Πολύ συνοπτικά, ελλείψει χρόνου:
> Δεν ταυτίζω τον κομουνισμό με τον ναζισμό, ποτέ δεν το έκανα. Μάλιστα, επειδή ρωτάς για την κομουνιστική _ιδεολογία,_ οφείλω να αναγωρίσω ότι ορισμένα στοιχεία της είναι ιδιαίτερα γοητευτικά, την ώρα που η ναζιστική ιδεολογία φαντάζει, στα δικά μου μάτια τουλάχιστον, εντελώς αποκρουστική. Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο, στα νιάτα μου, κινούμουν σε αριστερούς χώρους και καναδυό φορές ψήφισα και ΚΚΕ στις εκλογές (δεν θυμάμαι με ποιο χέρι). Το πρόβλημά μου με την κομουνιστική ιδεολογία στο έχω εξηγήσει σε άλλο νήμα: τη θεωρώ εντελώς ανεφάρμοστη. Και ακριβώς επειδή είναι εντελώς ανεφάρμοστη, οι προσπάθειες πραγμάτωσής της οδήγησαν, χωρίς εξαίρεση, σε αποκρουστικά ολοκληρωτικά καθεστώτα -εξίσου αποκρουστικά με τα ναζιστικά. Καλοί οι αγώνες για τα εργατικά δικαιώματα, αλλά δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με άσκηση εξουσίας. Όποτε οι κομουνιστές ηγέτες βρέθηκαν σε θέση να ασκήσουν εξουσία, προκάλεσαν πολύ περισσότερη δυστυχία για τους εργάτες απ' όση ευδαιμονία γέννησαν οι εργατικοί αγώνες των κομουνιστών στις δημοκρατικές καπιταλιστικές χώρες.
> Για την κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία προφανώς δεν έχω την ίδια άποψη. Με όλα τα στραβά της, η κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία παραμένει το μοναδικό πολίτευμα στο οποίο ο πολίτης μπορεί να συζητήσει ανοικτά για τα πεπραγμένα της εκάστοτε εξουσίας και να υποδείξει τις ανεπάρκειές της, τα λάθη της, τα εγκλήματά της κ.ο.κ. με στόχο τη διόρθωση και την αποτροπή τους, στο οποίο τα μέσα ενημέρωσης μπορούν να ελέγξουν την άσκηση της εξουσίας από τους κυβερνώντες και όχι απλά να κάνουν προπαγάνδα υπέρ τους, στο οποίο η δικαιοσύνη μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ανεξάρτητα από τους φορείς άσκησης της εξουσίας. Βέβαια, όλα τα παραπάνω στην Ελλάδα του 2012 παραμένουν ζητούμενα, αλλά σε άλλες δημοκρατικές χώρες έχουν κατακτηθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
> * Συγκρίνοντας τα τρία πολιτεύματα, θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό που γεννήθηκα σε μια δημοκρατική χώρα και όχι σε μια κομουνιστική ή ναζιστική. Όσα ελαφρυντικά κι αν αναγνωρίζω στην κομουνιστική ιδεολογία σε σχέση με τη ναζιστική, δεν θα ήθελα επ' ουδενί να ζούσα σε μια κομουνιστική χώρα, και υποψιάζομαι ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του 8,5% που προχθές ψήφισε ΚΚΕ. Το ίδιο πιστεύω ότι ισχύει, κατ' αναλογίαν, και για το 7% που ψήφισε Χρυσή Αυγή.*



Είναι από τις λίγες φορές σ' αυτό το φόρουμ που ταυτίζομαι σχεδόν απόλυτα με τα γραφόμενα ενός συνομιλητή. Απέραντα +++



> Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο, στα νιάτα μου, κινούμουν σε αριστερούς χώρους και καναδυό φορές ψήφισα και ΚΚΕ στις εκλογές (δεν θυμάμαι με ποιο χέρι).



Μια από τα ίδια κι εδώ. Σ' όλη μου τη ζωή, ψήφισα ΚΚΕ δυο φορές. Και τις δυο φορές με έκαναν να το μετανιώσω πικρά την αμέσως επόμενη των εκλογών.


----------



## anef (May 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ανεφ, πολλοί Έλληνες υπέφεραν πάρα πολύ από τους κομμουνιστές στον εμφύλιο, και όχι δεν δικαιολογείται αυτό επειδή ήταν εμφύλιος. Αλλά και εκτός Ελλάδας, αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποιες χώρες της ανατολικής Ευρώπης προσπάθησαν να απαγορεύσουν εντός ΕΕ τα κομμουνιστικά σύμβολα, ακριβώς όπως απαγορεύονται τα ναζιστικά. Το ότι δεν τα κατάφεραν οφείλεται μόνο στο ότι υπάρχουν κομμουνιστικά κόμματα που δεν έχουν σταλινικό παρελθόν. Επομένως μη σε προβληματίζει το ότι πολλοί ίσως θεωρούν ότι οι δύο ακραίοι χώροι δε διαφέρουν και τόσο.
> Τώρα, μια μικρή διαφωνία ως προς το ότι ο φασισμός κι ο εθνικο_σοσιαλισμός_ είναι εργαλεία του καπιταλισμού. Με στόχο την κοινωνική ισότητα και τον κρατικό παρεμβατισμό στην οικονομία, το αντίθετο είναι.



Αγαπητή SBE, προφανώς κατά τη γνώμη σου οι Έλληνες κομουνιστές θα έπρεπε να είχαν συναινέσει στον αφανισμό τους αδιαμαρτύρητα. Να σου υπενθυμίσω λοιπόν ότι οι διώξεις, οι εξορίες και το κυνήγι είχαν αρχίσει πολύ πριν, και όχι γιατί φοβόταν το ελληνικό κράτος και η δικτατορία του Μεταξά την κατάλυση της δημοκρατίας και τον περιορισμό των ελευθεριών. Ταξικός πόλεμος γινόταν, ταξικός πόλεμος γίνεται, με άλλους όρους τότε, με άλλους τώρα.

Το επιχείρημά σου για τις φουλ δημοκρατίες των ανατολικών χωρών που ζητούν την κατάργηση των κομουνιστικών συμβόλων (αυτές, ας πούμε, που προωθούν ταυτόχρονα την καταναγκαστική εργασία των ανέργων σε στρατόπεδα) δεν το πολυκατάλαβα, αν θέλεις εξήγησέ το παραπάνω.

Για τον φασισμό, και αν είναι ή δεν είναι εργαλείο του καπιταλισμού: μπορείς να μου θυμίσεις ποιος ακριβώς φασίστας επαγγέλλεται την «κοινωνική ισότητα»; Χώρος, για παράδειγμα, όπως το ΛΑΟΣ, που υποστηρίζει πως η λύση στο «μεταναστευτικό» είναι να κάνουμε τους μετανάστες να περνάνε στη χώρα μας χειρότερα απ' ό,τι περνούσαν στη δική τους (ξέρεις, εκεί με τους πολέμους, την πείνα και την εξαθλίωση), δεν ξέρω πώς μπορεί να αντιλαμβάνεται την «κοινωνική ισότητα». Δεν έχουν χάσει απλώς οι λέξεις τη σημασία τους, χρειαζόμαστε πια άλλη γλώσσα.

Και για τον κρατικό παρεμβατισμό, από πού κι ως πού είναι αντίθετος με τον καπιταλισμό; Το αστικό κράτος δεν είναι που ανακεφαλαιοποιεί αυτή τη στιγμή τις τράπεζες; Ποιος τις ανακεφαλαιοποιεί, η αόρατος χειρ; Μην μπερδεύεις τον κρατικό παρεμβατισμό με το κοινωνικό κράτος (το οποίο φυσικά ιστορικά ούτε αυτό είναι ασύμβατο με τον καπιταλισμό και συγκεκριμένα με τον καπιταλισμό της Δύσης του καιρού των παχιών αγελάδων, και με την πίεση που άσκησε η άνοδος των αριστερών κινημάτων).



Hellegennes said:


> Η δημοκρατία σού δίνει το δικαίωμα και ο καπιταλισμός τις πλατφόρμες. Μόνο η δημοκρατία και τα μέσα της -όταν λειτουργούν σωστά- σού επιτρέπουν να την ρυθμίζεις, συλλογικά ή ατομικά• να καταργείς νομοσχέδια εν τη γενέσει τους• να οργανώνεσαι• να διαμαρτύρεσαι• να βοηθάς στην διόρθωση των κακώς κειμένων.



Αυτά, Ελληγενή, με τα δικαιώματα και τις πλατφόρμες μην τα λες σε μένα. Πες τα σ' αυτούς που δεν τα έχουν καταλάβει επαρκώς και αυτοκτονούν, σ' αυτούς που ψάχνουν στα σκουπίδια για να βρουν κάτι να φάνε, αντί να χρησιμοποιούν τις κατάλληλες πλατφόρμες. Εγώ είμαι από άλλο ανέκδοτο: πιστεύω πως η αστική δημοκρατία «λειτουργεί σωστά» μόνο όταν δεν απειλείται το κεφάλαιο, όταν απειλείται παραχωρεί ευχαρίστως τη θέση της σε κράτος έκτακτης ανάγκης, σε χούντες και χουντίτσες, και σε δικτατορίες. Πιστεύω επίσης πως η «ελευθερία του λόγου» υπάρχει και πάλι μόνο όσο είναι ανώδυνη. Μόλις αρχίζει να μετατρέπεται σε δυνατότητα ανατρεπτικής και χειραφετητικής _πράξης_, αρχίζουν οι αναστολές της. Το είπε πολύ καλά η SBE πιο πάνω: και τι μας ενόχλησε το ΚΚΕ τόσα χρόνια που είναι στη Βουλή; Σάμπως έκανε και τίποτα; Κάτι που βέβαια σημαίνει πως αν αρχίσει να κάνει, μπορεί κάλλιστα να τεθεί εκτός νόμου ως εχθρός της δημοκρατίας και «άκρο».


----------



## anef (May 13, 2012)

@panadeli: Από τον συνδυασμό αυτών των 3 δηλώσεών σου: 


panadeli said:


> *Δεν ταυτίζω τον κομουνισμό με τον ναζισμό*, ποτέ δεν το έκανα.





panadeli said:


> Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω -ίσως είμαι μικρόνους τελικά- με ποιο ακριβώς σκεπτικό θα χαρακτήριζε κανείς τον λόγο μου "άκρως φασιστικό" απλά και μόνο επειδή *απεχθάνομαι εξίσου τον κομουνισμό όσο και τον ναζισμό*.





panadeli said:


> Μάλιστα, επειδή ρωτάς για την κομουνιστική _ιδεολογία,_ οφείλω να αναγωρίσω ότι ορισμένα στοιχεία της είναι *ιδιαίτερα **γοητευτικά*, την ώρα που η ναζιστική ιδεολογία φαντάζει, στα δικά μου μάτια τουλάχιστον, εντελώς *αποκρουστική*.


βγάζω τα εξής, ελπίζω όχι αυθαίρετα, συμπεράσματα: Δεν ταυτίζεις και δεν ταύτιζες ποτέ τον κομουνισμό με τον ναζισμό. Δηλαδή, στα μάτια σου, κομουνισμός και ναζισμός δεν είναι ίδιοι. Μάλιστα, βρίσκεις ορισμένα στοιχεία της κομουνιστικής ιδεολογίας ιδιαίτερα γοητευτικά, ενώ τη ναζιστική τη βρίσκεις εντελώς αποκρουστική. Δεδομένου δε ότι _δεν αρνείσαι_ και ορισμένα θετικά αποτελέσματα του κομουνισμού (απλώς λες ότι όταν μπαίνουν στη ζυγαριά με τη δυστυχία που προκάλεσε αλλού ο κομουνισμός δεν έχουν τόση σημασία), _θα περίμενε κανείς πως θα είχες διαφορετική στάση απέναντί τους_. Εσύ όμως απεχθάνεσαι εξίσου και τους δύο. Προφανώς λοιπόν η απέχθειά σου έχει αρκετά διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο στη μία και την άλλη περίπτωση. Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις πώς ακριβώς εκφράζεται αυτό στον λόγο περί άκρων που κατά τα άλλα υιοθετείς; _Πώς παίρνει υπόψη του αυτός ο λόγος τις διαφορές που αναγνωρίζεις;_ Πώς λοιπόν διαφοροποιείς τον δικό σου «προσωπικό» λόγο περί άκρων από τον κυρίαρχο λόγο περί άκρων που όχι μόνο δεν φαίνεται να αναγνωρίζει καμία διαφορά, αλλά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ενστερνίζεται ο ίδιος πρακτικές του ενός άκρου; (Βλ. στρατόπεδα μεταναστών, τις διάφορες «βόμβες», τη στάση απέναντι στις εκδιδόμενες οροθετικές γυναίκες, τη συγκυβέρνηση με ΛΑΟΣ, την επίκληση εθνικού κινδύνου και κατάστασης έκτακτης ανάγκης κλπ.). Θεωρείς ότι δεν έχει σημασία να διαφοροποιήσεις τον δικό σου λόγο από τον κυρίαρχο; Ποιο «άκρο» πιστεύεις ότι ευνοείται περισσότερο από αυτόν τον λόγο; 

Τώρα, όσον αφορά την εξήγηση που δίνεις για την απέχθειά σου, εδώ συμβαίνει κάτι το εντελώς ακατανόητο για μένα. Απεχθάνεσαι τον κομουνισμό _ταυτόχρονα _και γιατί είναι ανεφάρμοστος και γιατί εφαρμόστηκε. Επειδή όμως αυτό δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει γιατί αποτελεί αντίφαση, στην ουσία υποθέτω δεν απεχθάνεσαι τον ίδιο τον κομουνισμό (στο κάτω-κάτω είναι γελοίο να απεχθανόμαστε κάτι που _γνωρίζουμε πως δεν μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί_ -ενώ από την άλλη, η απέχθεια που εξίσου αισθάνεσαι για τον ναζισμό έχει τη ρίζα της στο ακριβώς αντίθετο, _τη γνώση ότι μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και έχει εφαρμοστεί_). Το δικό μου συμπέρασμα, άρα, είναι πως απεχθάνεσαι _την ίδια την προσπάθεια, τη θέληση των ανθρώπων να τον εγκαθιδρύσουν_. Και μάλιστα _τη συλλογική θέλησή τους που προσπαθεί να γίνει πράξη_. Την προσπάθεια λοιπόν να υπάρξει μια κοινωνία χωρίς εκμετάλλευση ανθρώπου από άνθρωπο την εξισώνεις με τον φασισμό. Αποκλείω εντελώς το να απεχθάνεσαι οποιοδήποτε σύστημα λόγω των ανθρώπινων θυμάτων. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς τα θύματα του Στάλιν είναι πιο θύματα από τα θύματα της κοινοβουλευτικής δημοκρατίας στο Ιράκ και το Αφγανιστάν. (Αφήνω εντελώς απ’ έξω το γεγονός πως Σοβιετική Ένωση δεν ήταν μόνο Στάλιν, και πως η απόπειρα εφαρμογής του κομουνισμού δεν είχε ιστορικά πάντα σχέση με εκκαθαρίσεις, π.χ. στην Κούβα). 

Μια τελευταία παρατήρηση: ο κομουνισμός δεν είναι πολίτευμα. Είναι ένα (μη υπαρκτό) οικονομικό και κοινωνικό σύστημα που επιδιώκει να καταργήσει τις καπιταλιστικές σχέσεις, οι οποίες ιστορικά έχουν εκφραστεί από πολλά πολιτεύματα π.χ. κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία, δικτατορία, βασιλεία κλπ. Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ο κομουνισμός μπορεί (αν μπορεί) να εφαρμοστεί είναι ανοιχτός ιστορικά (για παράδειγμα, τα εργατικά συμβούλια των σοβιέτ είχαν πολύ μεγαλύτερη σχέση με την έννοια της δημοκρατίας απ’ ότι έχει η κυβέρνηση Παπαδήμου, άσχετα αν αυτή η σχέση δεν κράτησε για πολύ κατά την ιστορική περίοδο που δοκιμάστηκε). 

Συνοπτικά, και σε σχέση με το ερώτημα που σου είχα θέσει παραπάνω, ένα βλέπω να είναι το κριτήριο σχετικά με το γιατί κάποια θύματα μετράνε περισσότερο από άλλα: η θέση που κατέχεις στο σημερινό σύστημα _και _ο τρόπος που αντιλαμβάνεσαι αυτή τη θέση. Απόλυτα σεβαστό και κατανοητό _ταξικό _κριτήριο. Ούτε γιατί ή η κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία (ή ο καπιταλισμός) είναι καλύτερη για όλους, ούτε γιατί όλους τους ωφελεί, ούτε γιατί είναι ηθικά ανώτερη.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2012)

Anef, ένα ένα. Πρώτα πρώτα, μη λες ότι είπα πράγματα που δεν είπα. Και χωρίς να ανατρέξω στο τι είπα, μπορώ να σου πω ότι σίγουρα δεν είπα ότι το ΚΚΕ δε μας ενόχλησε τόσα χρόνια στη Βουλή. 
Δεύτερα δεύτερα, δεν ξέρω αν έπρεπε να περιμένουν οι κομμουνιστές να αφανιστούν, και θεωρώ ότι αυτό είναι εκτός θέματος οπότε δεν πιάνω την πάσα και πάω πιο κάτω.
Τρίτα τρίτα, κοινωνική ισότητα μέσα στο έθνος/τη φυλή/την ομάδα, θα ήταν πιο πλήρης έκφραση, αλλά θεωρώ ότι οι συνομιλητές μου δεν έχουν αϊκιού φυκιού και δεν χρειάζεται να διευκρινίζω και την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια. 

Και επειδή δεν έχω διάθεση να διευκρινίζω την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια, ούτε να τροφοδοτήσω άλλο τη συζήτηση που δεν καταλήγει πουθενά, αποχωρώ.


----------



## anef (May 13, 2012)

@Nickel, palavra, drsiebenmal: δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η αναφορά μου στη Λεξιλογία εκλήφθηκε ως αίτημα, καταγγελία ή παράπονο. Επισήμανα μόνο την αναλογία αυτού που συμβαίνει εκεί έξω με αυτό που συμβαίνει εδώ μέσα. Η αντίθεσή μου σ' αυτό που συμβαίνει δεν συνιστά κάποιου είδους διαμαρτυρία ή αίτημα προς εσάς, δεν έχω τέτοιες αυταπάτες. Η χρήση δε των εισαγωγικών δεν ήταν καθόλου ειρωνική: είχαν την ίδια λειτουργία που είχαν και στο υπόλοιπο κείμενό μου, μια προσπάθεια να αντιστρέψω αυτό που κτγμ συνιστά αντιστροφή της πραγματικότητας, ελλείψει άλλης γλώσσας όπως έλεγα και παραπάνω. 

@drsiebenmal: όχι την εκπομπή που λες δεν την είδα. Μάλιστα αφότου έγραψα αυτά για τον Θεοδωράκη, ανακάλυψα ότι είχαν ήδη προβληθεί άλλες δύο εκπομπές τουλάχιστον. Τώρα, το πνεύμα σου δεν το αντιλαμβάνομαι. Δηλαδή αν σε μια δημοσιογραφική εκπομπή βγούνε τα φυντάνια της ΧΑ και αρχίζουν να ρίχνουν λάσπη για κόμματα ή αρχηγούς κομμάτων ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, δεν πρέπει κανείς να παρεμβαίνει; Μπορεί και να μην πρέπει, δεν είμαι βέβαιη, αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται και αυτονόητο.

Το απόσπασμα του Μπρεχτ μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι σχέση έχει με αυτά που είπα, δεν μου είναι κι αυτό σαφές.

@SBE: νομίζω πως μπορεί κανείς να διακρίνει τι ισχυρίζομαι πως είπες και τι ισχυρίζομαι ότι είναι δικό μου συμπέρασμα. Για τα υπόλοιπα, ουδέν σχόλιο κι από μένα. Τα πράγματα μιλάνε μόνα τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2012)

Αγαπητή anef,

Είμαι ένας άνθρωπος κάποιας ηλικίας, από αυτούς που η νεολαία "πρέπει να τους κλειδώνει για να μην ψηφίζουν πια". Όταν γεννήθηκα, ο πλανήτης μας είχε κοντά 3 δισεκατομμύρια ανθρώπους λιγότερους, που το συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους ζούσαν σε πραγματικές ή καλυμμένες δικτατορίες, σε αδιανόητη πείνα, ένδεια και αρρώστια, σε πολέμους με εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες νεκρούς, σε συνθήκες που δεν μπορεί να διανοηθεί σήμερα ο μέσος Έλληνας (αλλά είναι στο τσακ έτοιμος να τις ξαναζήσει). Τα θεωρητικά μου πλαίσια χαράχτηκαν σε άλλες εποχές, λοιπόν, και μάλλον έχουν απολιθωθεί εδώ και καιρό, οπότε συμπάθα με, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν οι ατελέσφορες συζητήσεις θεολογικού χαρακτήρα. Με ενδιαφέρουν πια κυρίως πρακτικά πράγματα.

Στη Λεξιλογία έχω επιλέξει να συμμετέχω κυρίως για να συνεισφέρω αυτό το λίγο που μπορώ σε γλωσσικά και μεταφραστικά θέματα που απασχολούν συναδέλφους. Είναι κρίμα που δεν έχεις πια καιρό να συνεισφέρεις κι εσύ, όπως παλιότερα, *και* σε κάτι μεταφραστικό ή γλωσσικό. Κατανοώ όμως, και σέβομαι απόλυτα τις προτεραιότητές σου, καταλαβαίνω επίσης 100% όσα γράφεις και πιστεύεις, και θεωρώ ότι είσαι τουλάχιστον εξίσου ευφυής άνθρωπος ώστε να καταλαβαίνεις τι πιστεύω και τι γράφω, και γιατί.

Επίσης, νομίζω ότι όταν αποφασίζεις να έρθεις σε διάλογο με κάποιον που _εσύ αναγορεύεις_ σε συνομιλητή/συνεργάτη/σύντροφό σου κλπ, έχει νόημα να επιλέγεις το πού και το πώς ώστε από τον διάλογο να βγαίνει κάτι θετικό. Η κουβέντα για την κουβέντα, για το τσίγκλισμα του άλλου, είναι για τα δελτία των οχτώ. Κττγμ, πάντα.


----------



## anef (May 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αγαπητή anef,
> 
> Είμαι ένας άνθρωπος κάποιας ηλικίας, από αυτούς που η νεολαία "πρέπει να τους κλειδώνει για να μην ψηφίζουν πια". Όταν γεννήθηκα, ο πλανήτης μας είχε κοντά 3 δισεκατομμύρια ανθρώπους λιγότερους, που το συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους ζούσαν σε πραγματικές ή καλυμμένες δικτατορίες, σε αδιανόητη πείνα, ένδεια και αρρώστια, σε πολέμους με εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες νεκρούς, σε συνθήκες που δεν μπορεί να διανοηθεί σήμερα ο μέσος Έλληνας (αλλά είναι στο τσακ έτοιμος να τις ξαναζήσει). Τα θεωρητικά μου πλαίσια χαράχτηκαν σε άλλες εποχές, λοιπόν, και μάλλον έχουν απολιθωθεί εδώ και καιρό, οπότε συμπάθα με, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν οι ατελέσφορες συζητήσεις θεολογικού χαρακτήρα. Με ενδιαφέρουν πια κυρίως πρακτικά πράγματα.
> 
> ...



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θεολογικό ή μη πρακτικό είχαν οι ερωτήσεις που έθεσα σε εσένα. Αν δε ο panadeli ή κάποιος άλλος πιστεύει ότι αυτά που λέω σ' αυτούς ανήκουν στο πεδίο της θεολογίας, ας το εξηγήσει, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Κουβέντα για την κουβέντα δεν κάνω ποτέ. Κι αν γράφω σ' αυτή την διαδικτυακή κοινότητα είναι ακριβώς γιατί κάποτε είχα συνεισφέρει αρκετά στο γλωσσικό κομμάτι, άρα -κακώς ίσως- αισθάνομαι μέλος της. Οι λόγοι που δεν γράφω τόσο πια στα γλωσσικά είναι πολλοί και δεν είναι της παρούσης να τους εξηγήσω. Καταλαβαίνω, ωστόσο, ότι η παρουσία μου στο πολιτικό τμήμα δεν είναι επιθυμητή (λίγο η θεολογία, λίγο η ευφυΐα μου που προφανώς δεν ανταποκρίνεται στο επίπεδο). Το σέβομαι αυτό, και αποχωρώ οριστικά. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και σε όλες.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 13, 2012)

anef said:


> Αυτά, Ελληγενή, με τα δικαιώματα και τις πλατφόρμες μην τα λες σε μένα. Πες τα σ' αυτούς που δεν τα έχουν καταλάβει επαρκώς και αυτοκτονούν, σ' αυτούς που ψάχνουν στα σκουπίδια για να βρουν κάτι να φάνε, αντί να χρησιμοποιούν τις κατάλληλες πλατφόρμες. Εγώ είμαι από άλλο ανέκδοτο: πιστεύω πως η αστική δημοκρατία «λειτουργεί σωστά» μόνο όταν δεν απειλείται το κεφάλαιο, όταν απειλείται παραχωρεί ευχαρίστως τη θέση της σε κράτος έκτακτης ανάγκης, σε χούντες και χουντίτσες, και σε δικτατορίες. Πιστεύω επίσης πως η «ελευθερία του λόγου» υπάρχει και πάλι μόνο όσο είναι ανώδυνη. Μόλις αρχίζει να μετατρέπεται σε δυνατότητα ανατρεπτικής και χειραφετητικής _πράξης_, αρχίζουν οι αναστολές της. Το είπε πολύ καλά η SBE πιο πάνω: και τι μας ενόχλησε το ΚΚΕ τόσα χρόνια που είναι στη Βουλή; Σάμπως έκανε και τίποτα; Κάτι που βέβαια σημαίνει πως αν αρχίσει να κάνει, μπορεί κάλλιστα να τεθεί εκτός νόμου ως εχθρός της δημοκρατίας και «άκρο».



Στα σκουπίδια ψάχνουν να βρουν όσοι είναι τελείως ανίκανοι. Κανένα σύστημα δεν μπορεί να προβλέψει απόλυτα την ανθρώπινη βλακεία. Τουλάχιστον στα μη κομμουνιστικά συστήματα δεν πεινάει όλος ο λαός αλλά μόνο η προαναφερθείσα κατηγορία.

Η αλήθεια με το ΚΚΕ είναι περίπλοκη. Το σύνταγμα θέτει όρους προστασίας για την κατάλυσή του. Οτιδήποτε αποβλέπει στο να καταλύσει την δημοκρατία είναι παράνομο. Το γιατί το ΚΚΕ είναι νόμιμο έχει να κάνει με ιστορικούς λόγους.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η δημοκρατία επιτρέπει την ελευθερία λόγου μόνο όταν είναι "ακίνδυνη". Αποδείξεις υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές. Το σύστημα έχει δικάσει και καταδικάσει πρόσωπα, έχει αποσύρει νόμους, έχει επιτρέψει τον έλεγχό του μέσα από τα νόμιμα μέσα του. Προσωπικά ακούω βερεσέ τα περί επίφασης δημοκρατίας, ιδιαίτερα σε συνδυασμό με το κεφάλαιο, που πολύ θα ήθελε να μην έχεις απολύτως καμμιά δυνατότητα, όταν μπαίνεις εμπόδιο στην λειτουργία του. Υπάρχουν εταιρείες που έχουν καταστραφεί από την χρήση των μέσων της δημοκρατίας.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2012)

Μετά από τα παραπάνω (#84 κ.λπ.), μόλις πάρω ανάσα, θα ζητήσω από τα μέλη να αποφασίσουν αν θέλουν να υπάρχει πολιτικό φόρουμ στη Λεξιλογία. Σε άλλο νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2012)

anef said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θεολογικό ή μη πρακτικό είχαν οι ερωτήσεις που έθεσα σε εσένα.


Έκανα μιας γενικής φύσης τοποθέτηση, που παρουσιάζει τη θέση μου σε διάφορα θέματα που έχεις θίξει στο πολιτικό φόρουμ. Ειδικότερα τα θεολογικά τα έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει μαζί.



anef said:


> Κουβέντα για την κουβέντα δεν κάνω ποτέ.


Φυσικά, δεν αναφερόμουν σ' εσένα, εκτός αν η πολιτική κριτική στην παρουσία του Μαΐλη θεωρείς ότι σε πλήττει προσωπικά. Δεν υπέθεσα κάτι τέτοιο.



anef said:


> Κι αν γράφω σ' αυτή την διαδικτυακή κοινότητα είναι ακριβώς γιατί κάποτε είχα συνεισφέρει αρκετά στο γλωσσικό κομμάτι, άρα -κακώς ίσως- αισθάνομαι μέλος της.


Ακριβώς επειδή κι εγώ σε αισθάνομαι μέλος της, επισήμανα την απομάκρυνσή σου από τις πολύ παραγωγικές γλωσσικές συνεισφορές σου. Παρ' όλα αυτά, διάβαζα ανελλιπώς κάθε πολιτική τοποθέτησή σου, έστω και αν, επειδή έχω τις θεολογικές διαφωνίες μου, δεν συμμετείχα.



anef said:


> Καταλαβαίνω, ωστόσο, ότι η παρουσία μου στο πολιτικό τμήμα δεν είναι επιθυμητή (λίγο η θεολογία, λίγο η ευφυΐα μου που προφανώς δεν ανταποκρίνεται στο επίπεδο).


Αυτό το παραπονιάρικο μέσα στην παρένθεση ειλικρινά δεν σου αξίζει. Ξέρω ότι γνωρίζεις αρκετά καλά τον Μπρεχτ σου (τσιτάρισες ολόκληρο ποίημα πρόσφατα) ώστε να αναγνωρίσεις και το τσιτάτο (που προφανώς το αναγνώρισες), και την αφορμή με την οποία γράφτηκε. Άλλωστε δεν είναι τίποτε κρυφό, ο γκούγκλης το βρίσκει αμέσως. Το ότι το σύνδεσα άμεσα με την κατ' εμένα άτοπη προσπάθεια να επηρεάσεις τη λειτουργία του φόρουμ με εκείνο την «ουδετερότητα» σε εισαγωγικά νόμισα ότι ήταν επαρκές να δείξω την ενόχλησή μου για τη συγκεκριμένη αναφορά. Εσύ έκρινες ότι αυτό σημαίνει υπόδειξη να φύγεις. Δεν ήταν, αλλά φυσικά, είναι δικαίωμά σου να δώσεις όποια ερμηνεία θέλεις.



anef said:


> Το σέβομαι αυτό, και αποχωρώ οριστικά.


Ελπίζω ειλικρινά να αναθεωρήσεις την απόφασή σου. Ελπίζω να δεις ψύχραιμα ότι η τοποθέτησή μου ήταν πολιτική και υπερασπιστική της όποιας δουλειάς μας στο φόρουμ και της προσπάθειάς μας να διατηρήσουμε έναν ψύχραιμο διάλογο σε πολύ δύσκολες εποχές, με αντικρουόμενες απόψεις από κάθε σημείο του ορίζοντα. Αν μετά από αυτό εξακολουθείς να θεωρείς ότι σε πρόσβαλλα, είμαι στη διάθεσή σου, ιδιωτικά ή δημόσια, να μου εξηγήσεις το πώς και να με πείσεις. Αν πάλι δεν θέλεις, το σέβομαι και αυτό, το δέχομαι και σου εύχομαι επίσης καλή συνέχεια.




nickel said:


> Μετά από τα παραπάνω (#84 κ.λπ.), μόλις πάρω ανάσα, θα ζητήσω από τα μέλη να αποφασίσουν αν θέλουν να υπάρχει πολιτικό φόρουμ στη Λεξιλογία. Σε άλλο νήμα.


Έχεις την ψήφο μου.


----------



## Themis (May 13, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Στα σκουπίδια ψάχνουν να βρουν όσοι είναι τελείως ανίκανοι. Κανένα σύστημα δεν μπορεί να προβλέψει απόλυτα την ανθρώπινη βλακεία. Τουλάχιστον στα μη κομμουνιστικά συστήματα δεν πεινάει όλος ο λαός αλλά μόνο η προαναφερθείσα κατηγορία.


Αξιομνημόνευτη άποψη. Μην ανησυχείτε, δεν θα τη σχολιάσω.


----------

